#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-13
<peregring-lk> hello, somebody here?
<k1l_> yep, 32 people
<peregring-lk> ok, one question then, if I want to see files reading/writting by an
<peregring-lk>                application
<peregring-lk> I can see them by typing lsof, right?
<peregring-lk> or lsof -c for a specific process
<peregring-lk> right?
<peregring-lk> (first of all, sorry for my english)
<xnox> you can strace the appliction, google for "strace"
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-06-15
<Bluefoxicy> what ever happened to the GTK+ stuff that was supposed to give us dynamic themes?
<Bluefoxicy> like they had a crayon theme that would hand-draw all buttons
<Bluefoxicy> it used random values generated for each individual control to adjust the parameters, such that each button looked like it was individually drawn--the lines weren't all identical, some were wobbly in different ways
<Bluefoxicy> which might be nice for Edubuntu.  Other similar things might make sense in other contexts, instead of this pure sterility.  Something that looks like hand-forged controls.
<j4jackj> I've heard that Ubuntu might be discontinued after ver. 14.04. Do you believe this to be true?
<j4jackj> as in for the desktop, which will remain important for decades to come
<TheLordOfTime> doubt it, and rumors should be ignored unless stated by an official canonical represesntative.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-08
<histo>                            
<histo>  __ _ ___   __ __ ___ _____
<histo> \__, \___/ \__\__,_|\_//__/
<histo> |___/
<histo> hrm...
<daftykins> whatever that was, it wasn't :D
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> afternoonings o/
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<histo> daftykins: was supposed to be go cavs but it cut off the top
<daftykins> d'aww
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> ooh
<daftykins> i enjoyed Boulder when i was there
<ObrienDave> i'm south of denver. littleton/highlands ranch area
<daftykins> ah-har
<ObrienDave> south of 470/university
<daftykins> just a 3 week roadtrip coast to coast i had :) i'm not local of course
<OerHeks> Hmm lookin at google maps, nice water area
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, yea, that big reservoir is next to where i work
<ObrienDave> within a mile or so
 * OerHeks loves the birds and the bees and flowers and chocomuffins
<ObrienDave> LOL chocomuffins
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-09
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all :p
<histo> hola
<ObrienDave> there goes daftykins, sticking his neck out for noobs ;P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> keeping the chan on auto join solely so irssi has all my channels at numbers i recognise!
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-10
<daftykins> ObrienDave: vodka pls
<daftykins> ;)
<ObrienDave> LOL too late, i'm out of that and cinnamon whiskey ;P
<ObrienDave> going to raid a bit of step-son's grey goose ;P
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> omg ablest is such a *censored*
<ObrienDave> patience, grasshopper ;P
<daftykins> nah this guy can't even paste a command, jeez
<OerHeks> cpu scaling on demand, that is a long long time ago
<daftykins> ikr
<daftykins> and for frickin' counter-strike, for the love of Tux
<daftykins> i was playing that when i was a teenager
<ObrienDave> tux is a god ;P
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i like using it so as to not offend on religious grounds, sort of
<ObrienDave> understood :)
<ObrienDave> *bites fingers* *must behave*
<ObrienDave> sometimes i HATE having to be politically correct. grrrr
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> oh i didn't mean to tell you off
<OerHeks> political correct sounds so wrong
<daftykins> just sort of background
<ObrienDave> i was going to retort to your retort. but i caught myself before i hit the send button LOL
<ObrienDave> *dang, that's tough to do sometimes* ;P
<daftykins> XD
<ObrienDave> oh boy, too bad i have to work in the morning
<ObrienDave> i would drink a LOT ;P
<daftykins> that channel really does drive to drink
<ObrienDave> ummm, yup *hic* ;P
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<histo> well so much for my uptime had to upgrade
<OerHeks> I need to think hard, when was the last time my ubuntu install crashed beyond control
<histo> OerHeks: I reconnected what happened?
<OerHeks> i am still thinking hard ....
<OerHeks> [19:31:47] <OerHeks> I need to think hard, when was the last time my ubuntu install crashed beyond control
<OerHeks> :-D
<histo> OerHeks: ahh
<daftykins> OerHeks: what's prompting that?
<OerHeks> What do you mean by prompting that?
<OerHeks> i was thinking about uptime, lots of kernel/system updates spoil it.
<OerHeks> or crashes :-P
<histo> I had to update to debian 8 and lost my uptime :(
<histo> well should rephrase wanted to not had to
<OerHeks> This systemD should make things easier.
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> tbh caring about uptime is something more suiting to teens
<daftykins> :P
<OerHeks> You are a wise man, daftykins.
<daftykins> haha ty *bows*
<daftykins> the number of kernel updates my ubuntu VM gets and the monthly patch tuesday on the host beneath it (my file server) bleh
<daftykins> only way to play that game is to be insecure ;)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ellow mate
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/System76-Unveils-the-Fastest-and-Most-Powerful-Ubuntu-Laptop-on-the-Planet-483840.shtml
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: https://system76.com/laptops/serval?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social_post&utm_term=serval&utm_content=serval_release&utm_campaign=social
<lotuspsychje> nice web preview :o
<daftykins> eh i don't run desktop ubuntu and i think it works even less well on laptops (:
<daftykins> that right there is essentially a 'gaming laptop' which is a paradox :>
<lotuspsychje> yeah lol
<lotuspsychje> but still a nice beast
<DJones> Looks like they've taken a Lenovo Y510P and just used parts that are 18 months newer
<lotuspsychje> DJones: i wonder where they get their hardware from
<DJones> Looking at the spec's they seem remarkebly similar to my laptop, just newer models of graphics etc
<DJones> Wonder what the price is
<lotuspsychje> DJones: https://system76.com/cart/configure/serw8
<lotuspsychje> 1799 default config
<lotuspsychje> if you put everything on high values..oh my :p
<DJones> Sheesh, $1,799..... I paid £700 for this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-i7-4700MQ-2-4-3-4GHz-1920x1080-Keyboard/dp/B00FEHK0SG
<lotuspsychje> 5267 $ for everything at high lolll
<DJones> Heh, its nice doing those tests, then you think not a chance in hell
<lotuspsychje> DJones: nice price for your lenovo, what Os you running on it?
<DJones> Normally, 15.04, occaisonally I boot into win 8 to do some work related bits
<lotuspsychje> DJones: i would put in a samsung ssd 850 pro in there + ubuntu for sure
<DJones> I''ve got an ssd in it now
<lotuspsychje> DJones: wich brand?
<DJones> Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1 (MU01)
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<DJones> According to Disks info
<lotuspsychje> fast boot on 15.04 with systemd?
<DJones> To be honest, I don't notice the boot time, I switch on & then make  a drink/walk the dog etc, but certainly not long
<lotuspsychje> im on acer netbook + samsung ssd 850 pro + ubuntu 14.04 64bit goes rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> anyway those system76 machines are so pricey lol
<DJones> yep
<lotuspsychje> and because windows10 is gonna giveout free update, laptops will not sell good anymore
<lotuspsychje> another marketing trick to keep their users
<daftykins> not so sure about trick, more like moving in line with Apples OS strategy
<daftykins> which really they had to do to stay relevant
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich is?
<daftykins> well, free updates :D
<lotuspsychje> giveout free
<lotuspsychje> yeah
 * lotuspsychje gonna stick with ubuntu's free updates
<DJones> It wouldn't surprise me if MS didnt move more into hardware, free updates to the OS which need newer/better/faster/shinier hardware
<daftykins> 10 actually has been feeling even faster than 7 for me
<lotuspsychje> DJones: that would be logical marketing trick yes
<daftykins> on pretty old hardware too, core 2 quad i'm running it on
<DJones> eg http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/134225-microsoft-surface-hub-to-cost-5k-and-that-s-just-the-starting-price
<daftykins> meh that thing is a gimmick
<DJones> An expensive gimmick
<lotuspsychje>  55-inch HD for £5,709 and 84-inch 4K for £16,269.
<lotuspsychje> loll
<daftykins> pocket money right 8D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<daftykins> but it's for business conference rooms so, mmm
 * lotuspsychje looks on his bank account oO
<lotuspsychje> xor_ax_ax: good evening mate
<xor_ax_ax> heylo, howsit
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate :p
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje :p
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx and you?
<EriC^^> fine
<EriC^^> did you find any cool stuff for the store?
<lotuspsychje> i still have to to final exam, before i can start the store
<lotuspsychje> still looking for barebone companys
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you see the new system76 monster?
<EriC^^> oh, nope
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://news.softpedia.com/news/System76-Unveils-the-Fastest-and-Most-Powerful-Ubuntu-Laptop-on-the-Planet-483840.shtml
<lotuspsychje> rather expensive :p
<OerHeks> ohh no cd drive :-(
<OerHeks> :-P
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you can order the dvd bay :p
<OerHeks> i have 2 usb-dvd-rw in my drawer, eating dust
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ive simulates all values to high and came up to 5267$ lol
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, cool though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i rather looking for i3 laptops without hd and Os
<EriC^^> i love the i7 man
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: where i can put samsung pro 850 and ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah i wanna try a ssd some day
<lotuspsychje> yeah but the i7's are high prices
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i really reccomend the pro 850
<OerHeks> pro, not evo !
<EriC^^> i should get it not a usb one right?
<EriC^^> cause it'll be slower usb?
<lotuspsychje> you mean external use?
<EriC^^> i mean like i should get one that fits instead of the laptop's one
<EriC^^> to replace it
<lotuspsychje> yeah all ssd's are same size as the small hd's of laptop
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> and the samsung pro 850 is thin to fit almost everywhere
<EriC^^> how much do you think a 750gb one would cost
<lotuspsychje> some other brands are too thick
<lotuspsychje> lemme see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 547 euro for the samsung pro 850 1TB
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> someday..
<lotuspsychje> and 310 for the 512
<EriC^^> hmm
<lotuspsychje> i would suggest 120 or 256 version
<lotuspsychje> 162 euro for the 256gig
<lotuspsychje> and goes rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> 8sec boot here
<EriC^^> i'm using about 500gb of the laptop's 750gb right now
<lotuspsychje> 3sec halt
<EriC^^> so i guess i need to get a 750gb or 1tb
<lotuspsychje> or use the mechanical as 2nd hd?
<lotuspsychje> and first hd ssd?
<lotuspsychje> or doesnt fit 2 hd's?
<EriC^^> it won't fit i guess
<EriC^^> nope
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> still pricey, but very worth the deal
<EriC^^> i think i bought the whole laptop for like 600euro
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah
<EriC^^> it was like $1000 couple years ago
<lotuspsychje> i would go for external storage mechanical hd
<lotuspsychje> and fastboot hd ssd
<lotuspsychje> you dont always use the 500gig no?
<EriC^^> yeah maybe get a huge external one and use a smaller ssd
<lotuspsychje> 2TB mechanical is very cheap these days
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: or a cheap nas to connect over your home network?
<EriC^^> no idea what a nas is
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> its a network hd
<EriC^^> i see
<lotuspsychje> so you can access your files fast over eth cable
<EriC^^> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> and put a 2TB inside
<EriC^^> i see
<lotuspsychje> there are also ways to build an ubuntu nas with an old pc
<OerHeks> i have this one, for spare, http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/249224/sitecom-md-253.html dual bay, gigabit, now sold in shops for €40
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
 * daftykins stands atop the Rockies and yells a hello down toward ObrienDave 
<ObrienDave> LOL howdy neighbor ;P
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> alas i am nowhere near, but mmm, seemed a nice state
<daftykins> even if the altitude and summer heat kicked my ass
<ObrienDave> the altitude is still kicking my butt
<daftykins> i thought it only took days to aclimatise? (spelling may be bad)
<ObrienDave> i'm old, it takes MUCH longer to do anything ;P
<ObrienDave> and i smoked for 40 years. down to 3 cigarettes a day
<daftykins> impressive! what's the trick?
<ObrienDave> lack of money ;P
<daftykins> mmm, this is why i don't really want a costly habit
 * daftykins looks at computers
<daftykins> damn.
<ObrienDave> i'm married and broke
<ObrienDave> what's that tell ya? ;P
<daftykins> a woman entered your life
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> women = death to hobbies?
<ObrienDave> pretty much, yea LOL
<OerHeks> maybe this will cheer you up ..
<OerHeks> me not married, still hanging out with you guys :-D
<daftykins> woohoo \o/
<daftykins> married to freenode
<ObrienDave> yee HAAA! \o/
<ObrienDave> what is blitz on about in #U-OT?
<EriC^^> hey daftykins how's it going?
<daftykins> not bad ty sir, just sat waiting for some mates to get on their xboxs but it seems they all forgot tonight was a game night!
<daftykins> so i get to be here instead ^_^
<daftykins> how are we all doing today?
<EriC^^> good :>
<daftykins> excellent
<EriC^^> what games do you play on xbox?
<daftykins> well we just picked up Dying Light at last since it went down to £25, meant to have 4 of us on it co-op but one mate has yet to pick up his copy from me
<daftykins> before that we were doing Battlefield 4, Forza Horizon 2 and some Destiny
<daftykins> i had a pretty big cycle accident last September so picked up an Xbox One whilst i was resting up out of hospital
<EriC^^> ah i see
<EriC^^> glad you were ok
<daftykins> ta :>
<daftykins> it wasn't too bad, broke 4 ribs and the scapula (which is in the shoulder) down one side
<daftykins> total amnesia of the event though so i don't even know what happened
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> and the bike... little bugger got away without a scratch practically
<EriC^^> accidents suck
<daftykins> the hospital food was amazing :)
<EriC^^> yeah those bikes are heavy, can't image him running into you
<EriC^^> haha, cool :)
<daftykins> in intensive care the dude looking after me would call up for a fry-up every morning, aww yis
<EriC^^> i love airplane food and the likes, contrary to popular stereotype stuff, it tastes pretty awesome usually
<daftykins> yeah i'm always impressed too!
<daftykins> we must just be really unfussy types :>
<ObrienDave> or just not picky ;P
<daftykins> that's more what i meant yeah :>
<daftykins> i think the packaging on the planes can get the better of me though
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-11
<ObrienDave> dang, i hate losing an argument LOL
<ObrienDave> i will not admit i did LOL
<daftykins> did what? :)
<ObrienDave> oh, i lost an argument by this reasoning, ferro = iron. PURE nickel and cobalt = no iron. nickel and cobalt can't be FERROmagnetic
<daftykins> hrmm o0
<ObrienDave> it seems ferro-magnetism is the ability to be attracted to magnets or hold magnetism. ferro does  not imply iron. grrrr, i hate losing ;P
<daftykins> hrmm that doesn't make much sense
<ObrienDave> it's the characteristic, not the contents of the material
<ObrienDave> dang, i hate conceding. grrr
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> say it's different where you are, then stroll off
<ObrienDave> i concede that ferromagnetism implies the characteristic, not the contents of the material
<ObrienDave> [18:20:37] <ObrienDave> and that's all ;P
<ObrienDave> naw, you can't change physics no matter where you are LOL
<daftykins> :>
<ObrienDave> OerHeks, can i choke jeeves_moss?
<OerHeks> sure .. CAN YOU TURN IT ON, AND OFF AGAIN?
<OerHeks> :-D
<ObrienDave> i try to keep it simple for newbies, why make it harder than it needs to be? he can learn DD at a later time. shees
<OerHeks> that device has 0 blocks, so it needs to format in fat32 .. or it is a U# device, the Kinston site mentions that.
<OerHeks> U3 *
<OerHeks> but hey, i am just a poor guy with too many pc's
<OerHeks> i wanna get rid of them, beggin on my knees
<ObrienDave> yes, but using unetbootin would solve the whole problem without risking everything else.
<OerHeks> if it is U3, not
<ObrienDave> PS. i have too many PCs also ;P
<OerHeks> If they were 1000 mbit, i would make a cluster for fun
<ObrienDave> U3 was a sandisk thing, abandoned 4 or 5 years ago
<ObrienDave> i still have a U3 sandisk stick somewheres. got rid of u3 when they did
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i brought home this spare core 2 quad for running win10, but having two desktops is such a waste
<OerHeks> Somebody put this outside with the trash https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/muziekstand.JPG
<OerHeks> :-D
<ObrienDave> oh my, i had a chrome one many years ago
<OerHeks> I really need this for my air guitar tour
 * daftykins spies cat food
 * ObrienDave is pushing 60 ;P
<ObrienDave> daftykins, MUNCHIES! ;P
<daftykins> om nom nom
<daftykins> i turned 30 back in Feb
<OerHeks> no, dog food, Chihuahua size
<daftykins> :(
<OerHeks> oh jong lad
<ObrienDave> sick puppy, errr, kitty ;P
<ObrienDave> daftykins, 58 in feb. LOL
<daftykins> no offence to you guys but i did reevaluate my life when i started to realise most of the other volunteers in #ubuntu have a reason for having the time to spare ;)
<daftykins> i should be out doing things!
 * ObrienDave has no life ;P
 * ObrienDave can't afford a life ;P
<daftykins> bah things can't be that rough!
<ObrienDave> sheesh, been married and broke for 15 years. tell me about it ;P
<ObrienDave> what really started it was driving the big-rig. that killed all my finances along with my wife's BS bookkeeping
<ObrienDave> still cheaper to keep her ;P
<ObrienDave> grrrrr ;P
 * ObrienDave mutters, i love my wife, i love my wife, i love my wife ;P
 * Daekdroom is annoyed by people that can't use /me properly.
 * OerHeks /me properly.
<daftykins> Daekdroom: an excellent way to introduce yourself!
<daftykins> ObrienDave: trucking then eh, covered most of the country?
 * ObrienDave is annoyed by people who have nothing better to do that pick on someone's usage of /me
<ObrienDave> *than
<ObrienDave> daftykins, yes every state but the extreme NE states
<daftykins> so is the Simpsons episode right, there's really a box driving for you? ;)
<ObrienDave> LOL never saw that episode
<ObrienDave> the last cartoon i enjoyed was Pinky and the Brain LOL
<ObrienDave> well, nap time. enjoy the rest of your day *waves*
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: morning mate :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<DJones> Morning
<lordievader> Hey DJones, how are you doing?
<DJones> Not bad thanks, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: evening mate
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, what's up ?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here and you
<BluesKaj> good thanks
<BluesKaj> it's pita that root 15.10 takes ownership on my second HDD , had to chwon -R /media/user ..wonder whjat's wrong there
<lotuspsychje> not sure didnt test wily yet
<BluesKaj> well if you have extra drives watch out for that when you install wily
<BluesKaj> seem to have more problems with 15.10 this week than before
<daftykins> hrmm my channel order got messed with
<daftykins> brb
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: good evening
<daftykins> EriC^^: o/
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate
<daftykins> you keep forgetting us!
<OerHeks> daftykins
<EriC^^> daftykins: \o
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hi mate
<OerHeks> EriC^^
<daftykins> hallo all
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<daftykins> my connection dropped o0
<EriC^^> hi OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: pay your provider! :p
<daftykins> then i had some minor flooding from a serious thunderstorm D:
<OerHeks> just found out, my 'old nvidia gt430' has got a non working fan :-(
<daftykins> oh dear
<daftykins> rob one from a Pentium 1!
<OerHeks> i am affraid to detach the fan from card
<lotuspsychje> why affraid
<daftykins> in case it's structural dust attached? :)
<OerHeks> I wonder how i ran that card in my old pc
<daftykins> they tend to downclock so nicely that a failed fan only becomes a problem once you're really pushing it?
<OerHeks> might be so, and i ran 2 monitors from that card too, with youtube
<OerHeks> hmm the actual fanmotor is 5 mm
<daftykins> lovely quiet 120mm hanging beside it would do the trick :D
<lotuspsychje> put your duscleaner on it :p
<daftykins> i put passive cards in for people where i can so that the maintenance task of fan failure never comes up
<daftykins> mind you this was back before we had on-die graphics
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: with large metal cooling tubes
<daftykins> yep them thar heatpipes :>
<lotuspsychje> and an ubuntu refrigirator :p
<lotuspsychje> with snappy :p
<OerHeks> looking @ nvidia 610 passive, or 720
<OerHeks> or i just go on using this GeForce 8400
<lotuspsychje> yeah use hardware that lays around
<lotuspsychje> recycled ubuntu boxes are the best
<OerHeks> it is the original that came with this i3
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<OerHeks> not that strong
<lotuspsychje> i3 is plenty to go
<OerHeks> but oke, i tried switching videocard, and i attached 2nd tb hdd with old data, time to cleanup
<lotuspsychje> okay :p
<lotuspsychje> nice helpfull support :p
<OerHeks> we'll get better every mistake
<lotuspsychje> we learn much out of it
<lotuspsychje> its like linux helpdesk
<lotuspsychje> ppl get payed for this
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hi there
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the idea is , we do alot of support, but never have a chance to talk to each other
<Bashing-om> I am here, you are here, all is good . What's up ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> so this is chill way in between support :p
<Bashing-om> That is a great way to communicate, and not pollute the channel ! I am all for it !
<OerHeks> off support but ontopic
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: and offtopic can get bit crowdy sometimes
<daftykins> =]
<lotuspsychje> the nice guys are here :p
<OerHeks> and i
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> i thought you were a girl OerHeks
<OerHeks> Wikipedia is right.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/First-Snappy-Ubuntu-Core-15-04-Stable-Version-Is-Out-484013.shtml
<lotuspsychje> snappy does good these days
<daftykins> i don't like the idea of replacing deb packages though :(
<daftykins> i may have to jump ship if that happens
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you mean that apt going to jump to snappy system?
<daftykins> yeah
<OerHeks> It's the internet of things.
<lotuspsychje> but i hears its a safer way
<Bashing-om> ^ yeah, too much to learn to quick .
<OerHeks> systemd, snappy, xmir
<lotuspsychje> its all changing fast :p
<OerHeks> or do we need to learn less?
<lotuspsychje> if you choose ubuntu as Os, its never ending learning
<Bashing-om> less is better ?
<lotuspsychje> anyway im off to sleep, tnx for join Bashing-om add to your favs
<OerHeks> nighty night lotus
<lotuspsychje> nite
<Bashing-om> Yeah, You can rely on adding, I would not want to miss anything here !
<daftykins> there may be the odd collective grown about question askers ;)
<daftykins> oops *groan
<Bashing-om> daftykins: But what we do not tell them, will not hurt them . This can ne a need to know basis, no ?
<Bashing-om> ne/be*
<daftykins> absolutely :)
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> all topped up with "volunteer supplies", ObrienDave? :D
<ObrienDave> LOL working on it ;P
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> hort nap . Situation same same as ya left it . ( we could not improve with you absent )
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lol
<Bashing-om> short*
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: whats your timezone?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: thats why i brought you here, to rise the intellectual level :p
<Bashing-om> GMT-5 (dst) .
<lotuspsychje> 5h56 here
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: morning
<Bashing-om> 5h56 ??
<lotuspsychje> yes in the morning
<OerHeks> early birds
<lotuspsychje> dont know how to translate this in gmt
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hi mate :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: did you fix the hardware
<OerHeks> Nope, i think i will install an other fan, or wait for a new gpu.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maybe find 2nd hand fan, cheap
<OerHeks> fan is really stuck, and i remember it run freely
<lotuspsychje> sticks to the cpu heat paste?
<lotuspsychje> sometimes when you put dustcleaner against fan, it jumps back on
<ruenoak> Morning
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: all good?
<ruenoak> yes well and you
<lotuspsychje> great here tnx
<lotuspsychje> reading ubuntu nexs a bit
<lotuspsychje> news
<ruenoak> I see there is a stable version out
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: wich one
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: morning
<ruenoak> sorry I meant stable version of Snappy, so many things out now Im getting mixed up ;-)
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: yeah pasted url here yesterday
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/First-Snappy-Ubuntu-Core-15-04-Stable-Version-Is-Out-484013.shtml
<ruenoak> yeah that the article I read
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, where in the world do you live?
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: .be belgium
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: you?
<philipballew> lotuspsychje, thats right.  Im in California.
<philipballew> San Diego to be exact
<lotuspsychje> oh nice sunny
<lotuspsychje> where the girls rollerblade almost naked on the beach>?
<lotuspsychje> or is that only in the movies :p
<Bashing-om> philipballew: Blacks Beach still there ? Navy, was stationed there a while back .
<philipballew> Bashing-om, yeah. Its still the type of beach you  might avoid
<Bashing-om> philipballew: :) as one steps lightly . Some things I recon do not change .
<Bashing-om> I am pulling a lotuspsychje ; calling it a night.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning :p
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje :p
<lotuspsychje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700277/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: seen anything like this before in syslog?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: start at line 2571
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah i just ran update-grub it did something similar
<EriC^^> but what's odd is that it starts displaying the grub.cfg ( line 2716 )
<lotuspsychje> strange
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: wb
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> anyone found a nice package to manage systemd services yet?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Dell-Ubuntu-Powered-IoT-Gateway-Can-Run-a-Smart-Building-484153.shtml
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello mate all ok?
<lordievader> Jup, doing okay here. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine tnx
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> just noticed there was activity here
<lotuspsychje> lol
<johnsmith> hello
<lotuspsychje> sirdancealot: evening mate
<sirdancealot> hello
 * BluesKaj cranks up the synth bass
 * ObrienDave waves from Colorado, USA
<ObrienDave> GAWD I hate windows ;P
<daftykins> works for me!
<daftykins> what's it doing to you?
<ObrienDave> getting my dander up, as usual ;P
<ObrienDave> 20 minutes to be usable, 20 minutes to d/l updates and install. freaking piece of junk
<daftykins> that's nowhere near the experience i have ever had, beyond clients with infected or failing-hardware systems
<ObrienDave> then a reboot and another 20 minutes to configure updates. sheesh, FIX the freaking OS geez louise
<daftykins> likely your issues with Windows are from avoiding it, just as i might have issues with a Linux desktop :D
<daftykins> hehe ubuntu variants come with plenty of updates needing to go on and constant reboots for new kernels ;)
<ObrienDave> i was starting to like you, now you tell me it's because i avoid windows. LIKE THE PLAGUE i avoid windows ;P lol
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> if you don't use it, you don't know how to make the best of it
<daftykins> which sums up why i find desktop Linux a total joke, also
 * EriC^^ wonders if daftykins has a fever tonight
<daftykins> hahaha
<EriC^^> :p
<daftykins> although i'm typing from Xubuntu right now on this old sony laptop, with having just booted Windows on my main one beside me... i don't use desktop Linux
<ObrienDave> so do I since i've been running windows since Win3 and dealing with computers since 1971 ;P
<ObrienDave> longer than daftykins has been alive ;P
<daftykins> hah
<ObrienDave> i have DOS 6.22 running Win 3.11 under Vbox ;P
<ObrienDave> don't tell me i'm not an old fart ;P
<daftykins> i started on those when we first got a Pentium 1 from Dan computers :>
<daftykins> had an Apple II and a pair of apricots before that though
<OerHeks> At least there are no 16 bit virusses in the wild :-D
<ObrienDave> \o/
<ObrienDave> GRRRRR win reboot time ;P
<daftykins> for what it's worth i have clients that run Windows, clients that run Mac... none that run Linux 'cause I won't put it in for them...
<daftykins> everything has its' problems
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-13
<OerHeks> nom nom nom http://www.unixmen.com/setup-linux-containers-using-lxc-on-ubuntu-15-04/
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: interesting, on my to-do list !
<OerHeks> especially that last part, webgui to control containers
<OerHeks> just stumbled on it tru twitter, unixmen
<Bashing-om> I like it primarily because it is simple and configurable . // I had vaugley heard of LXC in another context .
<OerHeks> i started yesterday with KVM/snappy, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<Bashing-om> Littlw birdies are saying snappy is the coming thing. We may best get hot and learn it . Yuk, I sure like what I have now for an operating system .
<Bashing-om> little*
<OerHeks> Making some youtube examples is something i would like to contribute to
<daftykins> just had to install chromium with pepperflash on this xubuntu laptop to watch a youtube vid 0o
<daftykins> can't wait until flash is properly dead
<OerHeks> ATI drm drivers will take over, i guess
<OerHeks> opendrm is something in development i hear
<daftykins> lol?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> It is good, better now that you have arrived .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> and i slept well, knowing you took over the support
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: OH No ! I fell short ! ... A bit back my eyes grew heavy and were crossing, and I timed out for a 2 hour nap .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lucky for you the gods took over your nap-time in support
<lotuspsychje> and ended life's infrastructure to a good end..
<ruenoak> Afternoon all
<lotuspsychje> ruenoak: hello mate
<ruenoak> hows it goi ng
<ruenoak> going
<lotuspsychje> great tnx and you
<ruenoak> all good
<Bashing-om> Guys, it's been real, it's been fun, it's been real fun, but it is time for me to pull a lotuspsychje and also retire for the naunce. Until the next time.
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * ObrienDave waves
<lordievader> Hey ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> how goes it?
<lordievader> Pretty good here. Rather too warm though... how is it there?
<OerHeks> wet and warm
<ObrienDave> cool and rainy
<lordievader> Ok, where do I need to go? :P
<ObrienDave> denver, CO, usa ;P
<lordievader> Hmm, that is quite far...
<ObrienDave> not really, about 20 miles from here ;P
<lordievader> Hehe
<ObrienDave> oh, for you, yes just a bit far ;P
<lordievader> :P
<OerHeks> On my bicycle, 15 miles/hour .. 4800 miles /15= 13. days
<MonkeyDust> without resting, sleeping and eating
<MonkeyDust> and without traffic lights ;)
<OerHeks> But then i am in a nice cool and rainy Denver
<lordievader> OerHeks: You are going to cross the ocean at the bottom of it on your bicycle?
<OerHeks> Is that not allowed?
<MonkeyDust> it is, if you keep your lights switched on
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> OerHeks: Surely it is allowed. Though your body might disagree.
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hi mate
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx
<lotuspsychje> what about you
<lordievader> Doing good, glad it rains.
<lotuspsychje> sunshine here :o
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> beautiful day here
 * lordievader goes to fix some software
<lordievader> How usefull it is to skip sending the most valuable frame of the program...
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Eurocom-Unveils-13-Inch-Ultraportable-Ubuntu-Laptop-for-Students-and-Professionals-484194.shtml
<lordievader> Whoo a 3200x1800 screen, fancy.
<lotuspsychje> yeah a beast
<lotuspsychje> and beasty price too :p
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu shows up everywhere these days
<lordievader> Yet the OS selector only shows Windows...
<lotuspsychje> hmmzzz
<lordievader> Maxed out is only 4K euros.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol system76 does better: 5600 euro
<lordievader> System76 has nice servers :D
<lotuspsychje> samsung pro ssd's are nice addy in their list
<lordievader> Getting a display calibration profile is nice too.
<lordievader> Too bad monitor calibration on Linux isn't really nice (I'm expressing myself softly)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i found a nice toy yesterday arandr gui shell for xrandr
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: did you tryed that before?
<ubot5> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<lotuspsychje> for dual screen setup
<lordievader> I use xrandr... at times. For display calibration I use Oyranos or xgamma.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> brb
<MonkeyDust> !info xgamma
<ubot5> Package xgamma does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: wow your here!
<lotuspsychje> never noticed you :p
<MonkeyDust> deactivated cloaking device
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> afternoon EriC^^ and OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lordievader> !info x11-xserver-utils | MonkeyDust
<ubot5> MonkeyDust: x11-xserver-utils (source: x11-xserver-utils): X server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.7+2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 147 kB, installed size 452 kB
<MonkeyDust> sweet... i'm in a vbox virtual machine, using vagrant, and it my laptop's temperature doesnt increase
<MonkeyDust> with vagrant, the vbox machine is launched from terminal, not from the vbox interface
<lotuspsychje> !info vagrant
<ubot5> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: whats the purpose of this layout?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  using and managing pre-built virtual machines, it is really aimed at large scales
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: nice!
<MonkeyDust> i use it for fun purposses, obviously
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: so it can be distributed over commandline?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, installing the first machine is complicated, but once you have, simply use "vagrant up; vagrant ssh" to go into it... with "vagrant provision" you can execute commands in the vm, without ssh'ing into it
<MonkeyDust> I ssh into the vagrant box and from there into unixssh.com, where my screen/irssi session is running
<lordievader> MonkeyDust: Is Vagrant like Openstack but then for VB?
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  no, openstack is in the cloud, vagrant is on your pc
<MonkeyDust> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vagrant
<lordievader> I see.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: cool stuff
<MonkeyDust> it is, now i'm looking for a command to ssh into it directly
 * lordievader still likes KVM
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om:finaly you arrived
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: we have been waiting for your supporting skillz :p
<Bashing-om> Oh yeay, I been peeking over shoulders, see what I can learn today . Hoz it with you and your world ?
<lotuspsychje> in my insane world everythings fine :p
<MonkeyDust> music, women and wine!
<lotuspsychje> nice mix
<lotuspsychje> and what music would that be?
 * ObrienDave waves from win7ville ;P
<daftykins> 7 \o/
<daftykins> have you tamed it yet? ;)
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, wipped it into shape ages ago LOL
<daftykins> ;]
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-06-14
<ruenoak> Morning
<Bashing-om> ruenoak: \o ' 'tis a good morning for you I trust .
<ruenoak> Windy and cold but other than that it's good
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> goodie morning \o/
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you doing?
<OerHeks> angry birds wake me up again
<OerHeks> no respect for elderly people and me
<lordievader> Hehe, angry birds :P
<OerHeks> yes, few hundred parakeets living in the wild, all green with yellow heads
<lotuspsychje> !find ctl
<ubot5> Found: liblttng-ust-ctl2, microcode.ctl, batctl, batctl-dbg, br2684ctl, bwctl-client, bwctl-server, collectl, collectl-utils, haproxyctl (and 39 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ctl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !find wmctrl
<ubot5> Found: wmctrl, W:, W:, W:
<lotuspsychje> !info wmctrl
<ubot5> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> another handy one for my collection EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Bashing-om> Any catastrophic situations I have missed while resusacating my mental faculties ?
<daftykins> my parents router has gone funny? :)
<MonkeyDust> extra-terrestrials have invaded planet earth
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah, that is a catastrophic issue. Bad eneough when it happens to one's self . Real bad when it is the parent's router ( who uses a phone when ya got IRC ).
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: Humm ... might be someting to that ?? .. I notice lately a lot of UFO programming on all the major TV networks. Are the governments preparing us for a forthcomming announcement ?
<ObrienDave> :P
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, you guys should tune in to coast-to-coast-AM, they love that kind of silly stuff and pretend to take it seriously :-)
<ObrienDave> i thought they were serious. LOL
<BluesKaj> ObrienDave, well, i think they try, but some of ridiculous stories their guests tell are not just out of this world, but I think the guests are out of their minds too.
<ObrienDave> oh, i knew that years ago LOL
<BluesKaj> a good way to fall asleep tho,...a bit of fantasy
<ObrienDave> i suppose ;P
<BluesKaj> i love some of their right wing conspiracy theorists stories, espcially about the literati and the bilderberg, not to mention the new world order run by the UN and the world bank
<ObrienDave> yea, those are always a hoot to listen to.
<ObrienDave> ho hum, lazy sunday in Colorado
<BluesKaj> raining here, no choice but to be lazy today
<Bashing-om> ^ slow in Arkansas too . A good thing ??
<ObrienDave> arkansas is always slow ;P
<Bashing-om> Not only slow, but 20 years behind the times :) . Now that might be a real good thing .
<ObrienDave> why are there no crime statistics for arkansas?
<ObrienDave> there are no forensic dentists and everyone has the same DNA ;P
<BluesKaj> you guys are mean :-)
<Bashing-om> Yeah ! .. There are no strangers, she is your cousin ( 3rd time removed ) .
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> had to throw that out there, sorry (not) ;P
<BluesKaj> I'm an Immigrant , sending fresh genes into the Canadian pool
<Bashing-om> Truthfully. there is some truth there, back a bit ago, if a man wanted a woman, had to go down to the flat lands to get one . ( all the ones up here were taken ) .
<BluesKaj> had no choice, parents brought me here when i was 4yrs old
<ObrienDave> there were some nice parts of arkansas when i was driving the truck. let me see if i can remember any ;P
<Bashing-om> I returned here after a bunch of years running around, no place like home . Up here is the prettiest place I have ever seen .
<ObrienDave> i've been across the 40 many times, up to bentonville once. yes, there are some pretty places there
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<MonkeyDust> more conspiracy theories here : http://xkcd.com/1274/
<ObrienDave> still? ;P
<lotuspsychje> conspiracys are mostly the truth, nobody want to accept
<MonkeyDust> true, and the russians are to blame for everything
<ObrienDave> danged rooskies ;P
<lotuspsychje> there's a lot going on in the financial world above our heads, even politics cant touch
<lotuspsychje> this is why we need ubuntu, to get opensource free minds to overrule traditional thoughts in the world
<ObrienDave> i blame the rooskies ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> Putin will eventually be putin his place, trying to resurrect the soviet union is not going to work, altho it's unfortunate he's cuasing so much trouble for the Ukraine.
<MonkeyDust> yes, but if one US state would want to become independent, would the prez let it happen like that?
<ObrienDave> a US state can't to that, it's in the constitution
 * lotuspsychje doesnt believe in politics
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  what's the alternative to politics?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: gathering forces ourselfs
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: im member of Local exchange trading system, and be able to change alot already
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i agree, on a small scale, but what on large scale?
<BluesKaj> politics is everywhere, not just in government
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: large scale politics only wants your money...there's nothing else then starting small ourselfs
<lotuspsychje> growing bigger
<lotuspsychje> you see alternative coins everywhere these days
<MonkeyDust> power to the people, like the french revolution, 25 years of death, terror, war and misery
<lotuspsychje> because ppl are tired of traditional politic thieves
<MonkeyDust> people arent nice to each other
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: until ppl learn to go to basic living, there will be war thats true
<ObrienDave> and i HATE people like that ;P
<lotuspsychje> greed and materialism is the root problem
<BluesKaj> heh
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  that's all very nice on a small scale, tribes
 * ObrienDave votes greed
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: if all small scaled groups over the worl gather forces
<lotuspsychje> it can grow big
<MonkeyDust> yes, and the bigger it grows, the corrupter it becomes
<MonkeyDust> that's what happened to mankind
<lotuspsychje> i agree, groups always hold ppl that try to ripoff again
<BluesKaj> forces = power and we all know what happens next
<lotuspsychje> but it works opensource doesnt it
<lotuspsychje> why cant opensource work in society?
<MonkeyDust> snowden is working on it ;)
<BluesKaj> because there's very little profit motive
<lotuspsychje> check cryptome dot org
<MonkeyDust> and different people have different temperaments, leader and follwers etc... one cruel leader is enough...
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> one crazy mind can trigger nuclear stuff
<ObrienDave> Dr. Strangelove ;P
<BluesKaj> well, time to call it a day ...take care all
<ObrienDave> l8r
 * ObrienDave stirs up the pot to see who's paying attention ;P
<Bashing-om> ^^ I am slow for sure , BUT, I am paying attention .. and it cost me a bunch !
<ObrienDave> i'm too broke to pay attention ;P
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Thanks to ubuntu, I can stay home ( got no other choice finances wise) and be happy .
<ObrienDave> +1
<MonkeyDust> Me: "I'm happy!" -- Life: "Oh yeah? Wait a sec..."
<ObrienDave> LOL if it wasn't for bad luck, i would not have any luck at all ;P
<Bashing-om> I am retarted - 3 years now, and I do things at my pace, s l o w l y .
<daftykins> g'wan then let's have a Sunday night giggle at #ubuntu
<ObrienDave> done all the giggling i can stand for now LOL
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ever played with upnpc? it's part of the miniupnpc package
<ObrienDave> nope
<daftykins> i can query my VDSL2 router and get line stats and port forwards, without authentication
<daftykins> can open one up too
<ObrienDave> that sounds dangerous in the wrong hands
<daftykins> yep, though you only tend to keep UPnP on on your router if you want it
<daftykins> i'm happy to let my games consoles auto port forward so i use it
<ObrienDave> i never had any luck getting port-forwarding to work
<daftykins> oh? i do it all the time for services hosted from home
<ObrienDave> mainly because i only had one person, in china, not be able to DCC files
<OerHeks> it is party time in #u
<daftykins> seems so!
<ObrienDave> i tried the hexchat docs, many times. figured out it's the great firewall of china blocking it
<daftykins> i wonder if an op will wake soon
<daftykins> EriC^^: o/
<EriC^^> daftykins: \o
<daftykins> you missed some fine spam artists
<EriC^^> aww
<ObrienDave> it's all daftykins's fault ;P
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> i just wanted to say hi ;_;
<ObrienDave> he said "hello" ;P
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-13
<Bashing-om> End of session. yall have fun without me .
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you
<EriC^^> good you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, lot of work :p
<EriC^^> cool how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> very crowdy and big restaurant
<lotuspsychje> so its kitchen nightmare :p
<lotuspsychje> constantly working with 3 other guys
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> free food?
<lotuspsychje> yep i got 35min break and can choose whatever i like
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> and when the boss not around cold beer in the kitchen :p
<EriC^^> hehe
<lotuspsychje> and ive ordered my VAT number for my business
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i've bought a laptop for the house recently
<lotuspsychje> wich brand?
<EriC^^> lenovo g50-80 i3 2core 2.0ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd
<EriC^^> it was just $355
<lotuspsychje> nice deal
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> on my hp laptop the motherboard ate shit suddenly yesterday
<lotuspsychje> i had a cheap lenovo before with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> running great
<EriC^^> it won't boot in uefi anymore, i converted to legacy and it's working
<EriC^^> it's a hp bug i think i saw lots of youtube videos
<lotuspsychje> perhaps a bios update?
<EriC^^> nope didn't update
<lotuspsychje> i mean you could check latest
<EriC^^> it just did it, the efi list disappeared completely O.o
<EriC^^> even without a hdd and just the live usb it wont boot uefi, it says Hard disk error (3F0)
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<EriC^^> maybe i'll try to update the bios dunno though if it might go kaboom
<EriC^^> never updated bios before
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: website should explain properly
<lotuspsychje> some can with usb or cdrom
<EriC^^> at first i tried to convert gpt to msdos with gdisk
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: or a windows recovery would that work?
<EriC^^> i think i've done it before without issues but somehow after that it said disk label not found
<EriC^^> i put the partitions back from an old paste, but when i mounted the filesystems everything was gone
<EriC^^> i was lucky that i had backed up stuff a day before so i just made new partitions and copied stuff over
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> perhaps set bios to defaults or so
<lotuspsychje> and try bios update
<EriC^^> dunno
<EriC^^> its working now i guess i'll just leave it as it is
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> somebody in ubuntu has the nick Ubotto
<EriC^^> first i thought bekks had lost his mind
<lotuspsychje> yeah just following oO
<Bashing-om> !info X-server wily
<ubot5> Package X-server does not exist in wily
<daftykins> o/ you after a metapackage?
<daftykins> !info xserver-xorg
<ubot5> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+13ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Not sure what I am looking for . Working a Nvidia failure to install in the channel . Real hosed up conflicting situation .
<daftykins> ah, got some mixed package versions or config remnants from a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" ?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah anong others .. BumbleeBee/nvidia-prime .. strange PPAs .. working through all the crud . See all the fun you are missing ?
<daftykins> :D indeed!
<Bashing-om> 'nuf here to make a Preacher cuss . Patience Bashing-om ... patience .
<daftykins> "oh my sweet Tux!"
<Bashing-om> Gettimg there .. S L O W . Just about to the point to see what happens when 367 install is attempted .
<Bashing-om> Nope ^ spoke too soon ,,, kernel headers .
<daftykins> doh!
<daftykins> is that not a manual website install thing? 0o
<Bashing-om> Beginning to wonder seriously what the OP has been up too . trusty install with vivid, wily and xenial kernels !
<Switches> That's a good selection >.> but the drivers and modules love that system
<Switches> bet*
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> sounds like time to start over, who knows what HWE there is
<Switches> Well would make it worse if the OP is using that many kernels and hasn't updated Xorg and mesa
<Bashing-om> OH, I am going to poke at it .. Never can tell what I might learn .. there is more in the book that "I do not know" than is in the book " I know, I know " .
<daftykins> mines not even a book, it's a notepad - and someone tore pages out!
<Switches> I just have a piece of tissue and some scribbling... does that count?
<daftykins> only if you have at least 2 colours of biro
<daftykins> :>
<Switches> biro?! its in crayon!
<daftykins> ah that's ok, but are they in your mouth?
<Switches> Na, only chocolate shortcake biscuits at the mo
<daftykins> ooh nice
<Switches> I'd still like to work out how this guy was running all those kernels, but managed to skip the dist-upgrades if it's still a trusty install
<Bashing-om> Switches: Uh huh ... and see the list of what the package manager wants "autoremoved" ! .
<Switches> Bashing-om: I should imagine the package manager is having nightmares with that
<Bashing-om> Switches: I am a bit timid to apply .. think'n bout it .. prior to trying and see what happens with the driver install attempt .
<Switches> Bashing-om: I'd be pretty cautious, atleast 2 or more totally unsupported kernels for the base system, APT is probably having a heartattack
<Switches> How has he managed the kernel headers to build modules.. it must be a symlink spaghetti junction
<Bashing-om> Switches: Yeah .,.. what I am looking at too : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-signed-image&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all .
<Switches> Bashing-om: Holy crap...
<daftykins> i'd bet the driver modules would take forever, then be done for the wrong kernels
<Bashing-om> This MAY be a real learning experience , huh ?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> you're braver than me!
<Switches> It will be.. just like the old days before dependency resolution
<Bashing-om> daftykins: My thouhgts, exactly ... why it has taken me as long as it has to arrive at this point . There are those who say the header version does not matter .. but I have my doubts !
<Switches> Bashing-om: Depends on what they mean by "doesn't matter".
<Switches> The kernel headers are kinda important if your building a custom kernel, modules or have some "not so off the shelf" hardware
<Bashing-om> Been my experience, I want the kernel and header and modules all to match, and I want to build a driver on the latest matching combination .
<Switches> Always the best way, keeps things tidy and controllable
<daftykins> me, i want Switches' shortbread
<Switches> lol
<daftykins> mmm i have chocolate mousse downstairs, brb!
<Bashing-om> Ouch .. 4,2 series kernels are installed .. and OP advises a fresh install pf trusty. what gives guys ? That http://packages.ubuntu.com/ does not reflect that ?
<Switches> Hmm would have to check if he had the 14.04.4 and the "updates on install" checked
<Switches> 14.04.4 shipped with 4.2 I think
<Bashing-om> Switches: Well ,, worth checking out .
<Bashing-om> Switches: Yeah .. -wily not be officially supported until the 14.04.4 . so should be good to go .
<daftykins> Switches: yep on 14.04.4 and 4.2, matches my memory at least
<Switches> Well atleast that's one thing sorted :p
<Switches> If he's running that though and I think you said an Nvidia-prime(?) he probably wont be able to use any of the newer releases of nvidia drivers. I think all the new ones need at least 1.18 xorg where Trusty was only 1.17 (think the last to use 1.17 was the 34x series drivers)
<Switches> Unless ofc he has also built the Xorg and Mesa stacks on the local machine from source.. (in which case I would ask why the hell he needs help in the forums :p)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i wonder if "history | grep kernel" would give away how the kernels were installed? either in and amongst HWE install commands or not
<Switches> hm possibly that may be worth a shot
<Switches> I just can't get the reasoning for it, unless something was broken and needed a newer kernel for support, why the hell update just on a whim like that.
<Bashing-om> 364 installed .. see what the status is after the reboot .
<Switches> I mean even if he was say a "audio" or "gamer" even that doesn't explain the choices as they would either be "realtime" or "lowlatency" kernels
<Switches> Bashing-om: Good luck!
<Switches> I need a coffee and a ciggy, this stuff has me baffled with how some people think..
<Bashing-om> Well .. I am limiting my intake of caffine, but a smoke sounds reasonabled to me .. back in a bit .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-14
<Bashing-om> Calling it .... yall have fun without me . G Nite
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi di hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> howdy OerHeks
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> hi OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<OerHeks> hi EriC^^ :-D
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-367-27-video-driver-finally-brings-geforce-gtx-1080-1070-support-to-linux-505199.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-367
<ubot5> Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> pom pom pom ... 2016-06-04 ...
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> oh, 367.27 not 367.18
<OerHeks> i should buy a new pc before buying that vga card
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-graphics-drivers-367
<ubot5> Package nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> so..
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/control-laptop-fan-ubuntu-indicator-clevo
<lotuspsychje> seems like system76 works with clevo aswell
<OerHeks> those fan controls make me itch .. how to tell you cool it enough?
<lotuspsychje> yeah im not a fan either :p
<OerHeks> but you are cool!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DaniKitten> Is there a converter from .MP3 to .WAV
<Ben64> yes
<DaniKitten> How is called?
<Ben64> theres a bunch of ways to do it... audacity,mplayer,sox, others
<DaniKitten> hi
<DaniKitten> why I should burn slower a CD?
<DaniKitten> related with brasero
<nacc> DaniKitten: probably ask in #ubuntu
<DaniKitten> good idea
<daftykins> ugh that user, seriously
<Bashing-om> WB Switches :)
<Switches> Thanks Bashing-om. Sorry was off getting coffee and reading about graphics drivers >.>
<Bashing-om> My reading list gets greater everyday ... I will never ever catchup .. and that is a good thing .
<Switches> Yeah thats a good thing sometimes, only problem is most my reading consists of tech docs and legal crud lol
 * nacc intersperse Terry Pratchett with the same; my only way to stay sane
<Switches> lol nacc yeah thats a good idea, although my "goto" is Asamov tbh :p
<Bashing-om> The legal crud .. headache comming on !
<Switches> Yeah tell me about it
<nacc> Switches: that works too :)
<Bashing-om> Switches: The foundation series .. I could not wait for the next .
<nacc> related, but not identical, /me just recently went back and re-read the Rama series (arthur c. clarke) ... highly recommend it!
<Switches> Never read the Rama series, may be I should check it out
<nacc> Switches: it's at least one of the done series, which is nice :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-15
<Bashing-om> Heber Springs, AR: Temp: 81 F (27 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: 88 F (31 C) ~ Humidity: 94% ~ Alert: Heat Advisory ~ Observed: Tue 14, 21:15
<OerHeks> nice
<OerHeks> Haarlem, NH: Temp 12,4 'C (04:51) clear too, it might be 19 'C today
<Bashing-om> I learning new things .. this is a handy dandy test bed this channel .
<OerHeks> Where did you get your data?
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: API be : http://api.wunderground.com/ .
<OerHeks> oh nice, we are included too
<OerHeks> Pressure	996 hPa
<Bashing-om> Just started playing around with it .. do not know much yet; but there is hope that will change .
<Bashing-om> That's it - I quit ( for this session ) // G Nite
<ducasse> good morning all
<OerHeks> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi, OerHeks :)
<ducasse> +1 on the rama series, nacc, it's excellent
<OerHeks> Arthur C. Clarke ?
<OerHeks> i have read one novel, rendez-vous .. but dutch translation is not as strong as the original english version
<ducasse> clarke, yes. i've always read books in english, partly because iprefer the originallanguage and partly because so little gets translated into norwegian. the latter gives me little choice...
<OerHeks> my english was silly before i entered IRC
<ducasse> i started reading english when i was 4 or 5 because i wanted to learn how to use computers - no translations back then :)
<OerHeks> Oke, my reading was fine, but writing ...
<ducasse> mine is still shaky.
<OerHeks> my flowers are going fast .. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016bloemknop.JPG https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016bloemknop2.JPG
<ducasse> wow, you have green thumbs? i struggle to keep my plants alive.
<OerHeks> sure, my garden https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016garden2.JPG https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016garden2.JPG
<OerHeks> oops double name , https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016garden1.JPG
<ducasse> i'm impressed :) i actually have a nice little garden behind my apartment, but i've never tried getting anything to grow there.  i've thought about it, but keep putting it off.
<OerHeks> start small.
<OerHeks> biggest job is watering the flowers, maybe not every day ..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> hello!
<OerHeks> guys, does your hand fit in a pringle-box?
<pauljw> don't know OerHeks, don't do pringles.
<daftykins> yep, but it's tight i think
<daftykins> not easy to get those bottom ones :)
<EriC^^> hi pauljw daftykins OerHeks
<EriC^^> there's a hack for pringles
<EriC^^> by crazy russian hacker
<EriC^^> ever seen that guy?
<OerHeks> i rather invite the chinese lady from the 3rd floor :-D
<daftykins> hello \o
<daftykins> EriC^^: is it wifi antenna (cantenna) related? :)
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> it's just a piece of paper into the pringles
<OerHeks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVgConc7drI
<EriC^^> roll a piece of paper like the circumference of the pringles and slide it in, then pull it out, you'll get the pringles out and when you're done eating you slide the paper back in
<EriC^^> safety numba one priority
<OerHeks> tip #3 is awesome :-D
<EriC^^> which one?
<EriC^^> ah candle pringles
<EriC^^> yup :D
<EriC^^> daftykins: recently my hp uefi ate the dust
<EriC^^> Harddisk error (3F0) , i converted to legacy and it works
<EriC^^> you think a bios update would fix it? any experience?
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: worth reading the changelog, but how do you mean - it just stopped booting?
<EriC^^> yeah, it stopped booting, even with the hdd unplugged and a live usb it wont boot
<EriC^^> efi list is just blank
<daftykins> did you try a total factory reset of the EFI options? "load defaults" as it is normally called
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> let me try, i'll also check the changelog
<EriC^^> brb
<EriC^^> nope, no luck
<daftykins> how far does it get then, POST logo... then just errors about no OS?
<EriC^^> no POST logo usually, it just goes to "Boot device no found" Harddisk error (3F0)
<daftykins> how odd
<EriC^^> oh, just remembered
<daftykins> and everything is definitely fully clear, they're not trying to revert to a "Windows Boot Manager" or similar?
<EriC^^> somebody on youtube mentioned if you remove the plug for the hdd and put it in the one for the cd-rom it works
<EriC^^> but i dont know how that could be the problem, even without a hdd it does the same
<daftykins> unless it's somehow refusing to reconsider the primary port, sounds a bit of a bad story to me
<EriC^^> others on youtube had "fix for hp harddisk 3f0 100% works" , press disable secureboot, enable secureboot, eat a banana(j/k), brush your teeth, etc then they choose legacy and pretend they fixed it
<EriC^^> lol to get views
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> maybe it's a bad uefi thing? though somebody pointed out that legacy just an emulation by uefi, maybe the software is just corrupt?
<daftykins> yeah, compatibility support modules as they call them in other ones
<daftykins> how is it for version #? any newer on the HP site?
<EriC^^> let me check
<EriC^^> i think it's the latest one, the website doesn't show anything
<EriC^^> i think the hdd is dying though
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com/17375306/
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17375306/
<daftykins> ooh yes
<EriC^^> reallocated sector count 24
<daftykins> yep and ID#196
<EriC^^> aha
<daftykins> she's dead, Jim
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> in other news i'm considering getting a msi
<daftykins> D:
<EriC^^> xD
<daftykins> a gaming one so you can install ubuntu then come in and talk about how nothing works? :D
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> #ubuntu style
<EriC^^> i want a i7 4 core but everything is 2core out there :(
<EriC^^> the only ones are the hp envy but it's 17.3"
<daftykins> mmm, bit high for mobile
<EriC^^> and the msi ones have a $1000 laptop with i7 4core and some nice stuff
<daftykins> still loving my Dell XPS13 :D took it to a job yesterday
<EriC^^> i got a lenovo g50-80 last week
<daftykins> ah yeah, i think i've snagged one of those for someone, super cheap business line
<EriC^^> it's nice but the keyboard is kind of you press a key and it goes all in
<daftykins> yeah, proper flimsy construction
<EriC^^> also the speakers are under the laptop beneath the touchpad O.o
<daftykins> same with the ideapad-30x line
<EriC^^> you get vibrations :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<EriC^^> it was a sweet deal though, $355 i3 2core 2.0ghz
<EriC^^> i bought it for my grandma
<daftykins> mmm, they're great for just work and so on
<EriC^^> it's running ubuntu 16.04 now :D
<EriC^^> yeah it's pretty decent
<EriC^^> this one seems pretty cool http://mojitech.net/shop/product/msi-pe60-6qe-in-lebanon-prestige-15-6-fhd-anti-glare-19201080-edp-vivid-color-94-iskylake-i7-6700hqhm170ddr-iv-8gb128gb-ssd-m-2-sata-1tb-sata-7200rpmnvidia-geforce-gtx-960m-2gb-gddr5intel-3165-s/
<EriC^^> i7 6700hq, 128ssd, 1tb 7200rpm, nvidia gtx 960m and 15.6 fhd
<daftykins> then you'd get all the hybrid graphics problems at home!
<EriC^^> this seems ok too http://mojitech.net/shop/product/msi-cx62-2qd-in-lebanon-classic-15-6-hd-anti-glare-1366768-edpbroadwell-i7-5700hqhm86ddr-iii-8gb1tb-sata-7200rpmnvidia-geforce-940m-2gb-ddr3intel-3160-wilkins-peak-1-1x1-802-11-acbt4-0-m-2-typesu/
<EriC^^> it's $400 cheaper, 768p, no ssd, and nvidia 940m
<EriC^^> also 5700hq
<daftykins> i couldn't go with a 1366 res machine today, way too nasty
<daftykins> mm broadwell
<EriC^^> yeah i was thinking a fhd would be way better
<EriC^^> this is basically the same as the first one, i dont know what the difference is really http://mojitech.net/shop/product/msi-gp62-in-lebanon-6qe-leopard-pro-15-6-fhd-anti-glare-19201080-edp-vivid-color-94-iskylake-i7-6700hqhm170ddr-iv-8gb128gb-ssd-m-2-sata-1tb-sata-7200rpmnvidia-geforce-gtx-950m-2gb-gddr5intel-3165/
<EriC^^> nvidia 950m instead of 960m, same price almost
<daftykins> sometimes, chip renames are actually the same product just rebranded to laptop makers so they can make their products appear newer. very naughty tactic
<EriC^^> aha
<daftykins> i'm not sure if it's true there, but something you can look up
<EriC^^> yup
<pauljw> bbl...
<EriC^^> hmm it sounds very loud in the youtube video review
<EriC^^> i wonder if he filmed it while playing a game or something
<EriC^^> awesome, found a comment about it
<EriC^^> "Also, the sound was just the super loud Turbo fan feature, when you arnt pressing that button its next to silent, other than the mechanical hard drive of course﻿"
<EriC^^> it sounded pretty insane
<EriC^^> i wonder if it's linux friendly though
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqrJhoSIT0 ah this video made me giggle
<EriC^^> "would not wipe my ass with" xD
<daftykins> i always laugh at that phrase with newspapers, because you'd have an ink covered rear ;)
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> wow what a rant
<EriC^^> he got into sexist stereotype stuff
<EriC^^> xD
<EriC^^> that was funny
<daftykins> yeah he had to cover himself so people wouldn't think he was just slamming the author for being a woman
<EriC^^> this is interesting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9drzO9hO_U
<EriC^^> guy's funny too
<daftykins> yeah i watched that one too :) totally not worth your time imo, when i did my friends sisters 6, i just did a full LCD+glass combo, they've come down in price now so the whole thing was only £28
<EriC^^> wow that's pretty cheap
<daftykins> it's definitely a cheap knock-off, but it worked great
<EriC^^> i'm still have the iphone 4s myself
<EriC^^> the iphone 7 comes out in a couple months so i figure i'll get that once its released
<daftykins> ah the 4S just got murdered at Apple's event on Tuesday, no more updates!
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.38.41 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ! Hiya .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om how are you
<Bashing-om> I am Here .. able to be on IRC; so, all is well . You ?
<lotuspsychje> all good here mate :p
<lotuspsychje> its my day off
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Do you run Intel/Nvidia hybrid graphics by some chance ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ati here why?
<Bashing-om> Oh .. just want to get a copy of a log file on a stable system .
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: whats the issue exactly
<Bashing-om> None presently .. I just work so many of them .. Want to see log_file: /var/log/gpu-manager.log from a stable system .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: this is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17388097/
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Thanks .. may come in handy . saved it .
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/snap-to-be-universal-linux-package-format
<lotuspsychje> snappy getting big
<Bashing-om> whoa .. and deployable on anything ! could be .
<Bashing-om> done for this session .. G Nite .
<Bashing-om> done for this session .. G Nite .
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OerHeks> :-)
<BluesKaj> i'm up early, fell asleep early
<OerHeks> Drabber says it is good for him, me standing up early
<OerHeks> :-D
<EriC^^> bug 1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<EriC^^> bug 0
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<EriC^^> bug -1
<EriC^^> bug 999999999
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 999999999 could not be found
<EriC^^> bug 1.1
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Ya get theos with the ATI/16.04 graphic's driver situation squared away from my last night ?
<OerHeks> he reinstalled, iirc
<OerHeks> very strange situation, i couldn't get it clear
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: A re-install .. with as much as He had mis-installed to try and fix .. most likely the better solution .
<ducasse> i helped theos fix that earlier today, the problem was that installing fglrx had blacklisted radeon.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Ahh .. Good catch .. will try and keep that in mind for next time .
<ducasse> we just commented out the blacklist entry and rebooted, and everything was fine. i'm guessing those blacklists would have been deleted if he had used purge instead of remove, though.
<Bashing-om> No way to know for sure .. But I do recall checking for the presence of any FGLRX . Had not thought of radeon might be on the balcklist.
<ducasse> he could have done a 'dpkg -l fglrx*' and see if there were any lines starting with 'rc', but i didn't think of that until later...
<ducasse> unless of course the blacklist files were not registered as part of the package, but created by a postinst script. dunno :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: I did specify that ^ command, OP's response indicated none existed .
<daftykins> you don't need the * in that command, also it'd error because you didn't grep
<daftykins> oh no, didn't know you could use it that way
<ducasse> Bashing-om: ok, then the blacklists are probably created by a postinst script or something like that. the package should have cleaned that up when purged.
<Bashing-om> I generally advise ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' to look . // The good thing is that you ducasse had the presence of mind to look .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: that's generally what i say too, just typed the short version above :)
<daftykins> bit noisier output on this 'short' one
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bashing-om> There are times we like to see that noise .
<ducasse> noisier, yes, but it can be helpful to see what the various codes mean. i tend to forget the less common ones.
<OerHeks> oh good he didn't reinstall, as that was the last part i read of him
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: ^ Thanks for taking over last night, If you had of paid me I still could not have kept my eyes from crossing. I had to go horizantal for a spell .
<nacc> tgm4883: that felt a bit like who's on first :)
<tgm4883> :)
<Bashing-om> !manual
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> Gomma go and upgrade 15.10 install to 16.04 . Be back soon .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-17
<Bashing-om> Back. 16.04 upgrade .. smooth as silk .
<Bashing-om> And gome for the naunce .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<daftykins> hello there stranger!
<lotuspsychje> howdy daftykins :p
<ducasse> well well, the working man returns :)
<lotuspsychje> hi ducasse
<ducasse> how is the job?
<lotuspsychje> great and crowdy
<lotuspsychje> ive ordered my VAT number to start the ubuntu business aswell
<daftykins> \o/
<BluesKaj> ahh lotuspsychje has a new gig, congrats!
<lotuspsychje> but there is some weird belgian law saying, if im gonna repair computers, ill need a electronic certicicate or something
<daftykins> he's gonna cater for the #ubuntu-discuss celebratory lunch too *cough*
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: weird! what does that involve?
<lotuspsychje> so im negotiating what it really means
<lotuspsychje> if another IT business is jaleous, they could use this against me
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj :p
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> so i asked a link/list of what this ceriticate holds in exactly...can i format or just upgrade ram/hd or not?
<daftykins> hmm
<lotuspsychje> like putting a new cmos battery in mobo
<daftykins> pesky roadblocks of bureaucracy
<lotuspsychje> is also electro related right
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> so my accountant warned me, if i dont have this certificate i should be carefull what to mention on a customers bill
<lotuspsychje> not describing repair stuff
<daftykins> ugh
<ducasse> you can't even swap components like hdd -> ssd?
<lotuspsychje> i dont know, thats what im trying to find out
<OerHeks> nope, all screws are under protected laws.
<lotuspsychje> when a john doe orders an online ssd, he doesnt need a certificate tu put it in right
<OerHeks> if you can open it with your bare hands, like the customer, you are fine
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: but my business will be different ordering barebones, where im supposed to unscrew
<lotuspsychje> dirty politics
<ducasse> then have a finger amputated and replaced with a screwdriver.
<OerHeks> dirty webshops kill business
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> the more stuff i encounter liek this, the more it motivates me to beat them
<lotuspsychje> its the opensource thinking inside me :p
<BluesKaj> too many lawyers and litigations in the form of frivolous lawsuits are creating a very strange business atmosphere nowadays
<lotuspsychje> all windows IT businesses wont like see my new business right
<daftykins> not true, i certainly couldn't care less about a Loonix one :D
<lotuspsychje> so my accountant says, as long as i dont have this certificate, one should mention 'general works' on the customers bill
<lotuspsychje> to, not wake up the lawsuits
<daftykins> i often find folks aren't bright enough to drive Windows, so i wouldn't hugely fancy supporting a Loonix :D
<daftykins> yeah just list a value for 'labour' perhaps
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> but im digging deeper now, asking who's asking this certificate, and what it lists and what can and cannot
<lotuspsychje> would be crazy to have an elektro engineer degree to install software right?
<ducasse> don't you know anyone working in such a place who might know the details?
<daftykins> yep, but in a computer shop it'd be tough to prove you really are only doing software
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yes, ive send some mails already im gonna findout soon
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: another way could be working with a repair company nearby, that has this degree
<lotuspsychje> only for the heavy repair jobs, mobo,screen,stuff like that
<lotuspsychje> but of course i wanna do most myself
<daftykins> mmm, i reckon remain as autonomous as you can
<lotuspsychje> meaning?
<daftykins> free standing, no reliance on others
<lotuspsychje> yeah i feel the same way too
<lotuspsychje> only the hardware ordering i will relay on
<daftykins> as it is now, i find it really unbearable when work relies on other people :)
<tgm4883> nacc: I hope that guy doesn't really have clients
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: best way is doing it our own way right
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubot5> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 2070 kB, installed size 10756 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> seems like this one fixed all my bugs
<daftykins> yip, as long as it meets all the laws :) you never know, it might be quite easy to meet all that rubbish - just have to take the time to do some reading perhaps
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well ive chosen the right accountant for sure, warning me for this..
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i need to get finding one, this year is almost over :P
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah ...
<tgm4883> nacc: ha, I had read that differently in that he was hosting websites for people
<nacc> tgm4883: :) good clarifying question, then!
<daftykins> if you folks are talking about a person asking for help that claims to run a business, in #ubuntu , it wouldn't be the first time ;)
<daftykins> one is a serial non-payer that tries to offer jobs
<nacc> lol
<OerHeks> daftykins, you are reffering to "i need to do all my servers.."?
<OerHeks> :-D
<nacc> daftykins: it is interesting how many folks seem to come to the channel, and the gut feeling i get is they are a sysadmin somewhere (probably small) and don't know how to do something for their job (or school, sometimes)
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> sometimes the timing on when they decide to bring it up is the largest eyebrow raiser ;)
<daftykins> figures that whenever i've asked something, i've gotten nothing and ended up solving it myself :D
<nacc> daftykins: :)
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/oneplus-3-to-become-an-unofficial-ubuntu-phone-development-will-start-soon-505299.shtml
<daftykins> i bought the one and two to sell on immediately for profit, they're way too big :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah im sticking to my bq
<lotuspsychje> howdy Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great EriC^^ and you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<EriC^^> how's work?
<lotuspsychje> crowdy but fun to do in the kitchen
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> we are with 3 in peak times in kitchen
<nacc> lotuspsychje: have you read "The Food Lab"? it's sort of a cookbook, sort of a science book about cooking
<lotuspsychje> nacc: no, not yet what kind of science is it?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: the author is a chef -- but he does some analyses for why certain kinds of cooking work, and explains it at the chemical/physical level. So, for instance, what is happening to a egg as you boil it for varying times, or how long you cook a steak for, etc
<lotuspsychje> ah, interesting
<nacc> lotuspsychje: my wife got it for me for christmas last year, it's pretty interesting, and also has some good recipes :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: well at my new work, we have to stick to their methods pretty well, so :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah, this would probably just be for you :)
<lotuspsychje> but i also need cutting techniques
<nacc> let me see, i think there is a chapter on that too
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah, there's a whole bunch of knife skills stuff, including the best way to breakdown a chicken, etc :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: that sounds cool
<nacc> lotuspsychje: and lots of pictures, etc. It's a massive book (~1000 pages)
<lotuspsychje> wow
<nacc> but it appeals to my science-y wanting to know why to cook things a certain way
<lotuspsychje> yeah it sounds pretty interesting
<nacc> the author is J. Kenji Lopez-Alt
<lotuspsychje> lemme try to find :p
<daftykins> nacc: was it a subtle suggestion prior to a birthday about a breakfast in bed? ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> xD
<nacc> daftykins: lol
<tgm4883> nacc: man, sometimes it's like pulling teeth
<lotuspsychje> http://www.kenjilopezalt.com/
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yep that's the book
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it's well-written too, i've found, which is nice
<lotuspsychje> its like the age of investigation we live in
<EriC^^> i've come to the conclusion that i7 4 core are a little over rated i think for daily use
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: howso?
<EriC^^> i tried this i3 2core 2.0ghz like opening programs and stuff it opens at the same time + virtualbox + firefox and few tabs runs without any delays and stuff
<EriC^^> i'm thinking to get a i7 6500u , 2 core 2.5ghz 4mb cache
<EriC^^> it says it's supposed to be like 50% better than the i3
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: depends what usage the daily use will be right
<EriC^^> there's also an i5 6200u 2.3ghz 3mb cache , the i7 is 10% faster than it
<EriC^^> yeah i mean daily usage like surfing the web, maybe a virtualbox, stuff like that
<lotuspsychje> i5 will surely fit your needs then
<EriC^^> the i5 6200u is $50 cheaper
<EriC^^> i think the $50 is worth it i guess
<lotuspsychje> yeah sure
<EriC^^> 3mb -> 4mb cache and 2.3ghz -> 2.5ghz
<EriC^^> btw lotuspsychje i noticed most laptops now come with freedos so you can easily get one without an os
<lotuspsychje> but i think i would invest the money for an ssd instead of more cpu
<EriC^^> also with the hdd they have, you might be able to get one that has msata (or something i forgot the name) and just add the ssd to it
<EriC^^> and keep the big hdd it has
<EriC^^> yeah i want to get the samsung 850 evo, i didn't find any leb dealers though, they seem to have kingston but i read kingston sucks ass
<EriC^^> it's slower
<lotuspsychje> yeah defenatly go for samsung :p
<EriC^^> the 850 evo and 850 pro same thing except the nand thing is different so it has a 10yr warranty instead of 5 with the evo right?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> the 850 pro series are taken mostly for server usage also
<lotuspsychje> as they have big warranty time and can get hammered alot
<EriC^^> i was thinking to get a msi at first, they have a model that isn't for gaming really, i7 6700hq 4 core 6mb and 2.7ghz but i read that the battery lasts only 1 hour and the touchpad sucks ass on it
<lotuspsychje> for desktop evo series are great
<EriC^^> it seemed great otherwise though, has a ssd and nvidia 960m and fhd screen
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> i'm still going to maybe look at other shops here if i find an hp that has i7 4 core i'll probably get it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: gonna investigate this freedos, would that mean there is no windows license on the back?
<EriC^^> yeah no windows
<EriC^^> the laptops that have it are cheaper
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<EriC^^> they're everywhere
<EriC^^> this is the hp i'm thinking about, it's a good deal i think
<lotuspsychje> lets say i find a webshop with a 300$ hp freedos
<lotuspsychje> i could get the 500hd out for external storage and plugin a samsung ssd
<EriC^^> you might be interested in this other one, it's the $50 cheaper one http://mojitech.net/shop/product/hp-lebanon-best-prices-laptop-hp-15-ac163ne-i5-8gb-ram-1tb-hdd-2gb-vga/
<EriC^^> it's basically the same thing just 10% less cpu (i5 6200u vs i7 6500u)
<EriC^^> $540, it's a steal i think, especially for leb prices
<lotuspsychje> yeah great price
<lotuspsychje> with a radeon R5
<EriC^^> it has freedos, the 1tb hdd you could get a case for it and sata to usb adapter and give it as an external storage
<daftykins> EriC^^: i definitely found an i5 with SSD to kick the rear of an i3 with SSD, though that's in desktop form - definitely go i5 minimum for myself in a laptop, too
<EriC^^> like 512gb ssd + 1tb ext hdd storage
<daftykins> yeah that's a good idea
<daftykins> get an enclosure with UASP capable USB 3.0 though, way faster.
<EriC^^> btw i fully installed ubuntu to the lenovo today
<lotuspsychje> 512 ssd gonna be lil expensive though
<EriC^^> it played nicely with the uefi, in the bios i just hit f6 to switch ubuntu to the top of the efi list and it boots ubuntu happily
<daftykins> :) yeah it's often a lot easier than the folks in #ubuntu will have you think
<daftykins> mmm i'd say 512GB was a bit overkill for a Linux
<EriC^^> samsung 256gb costs like $140 on amazon it's a steal
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats a good deal
<OerHeks> dont have efi, dont have windows 10, i am just a poor boy from a little country
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> shhhhh OerHeks dont wake gill bates
<daftykins> OerHeks: scare a tux! scare a tux! will you enable CSM, now?
 * daftykins wails
<OerHeks> wobbly windows, yes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> works like a charm on xenial
<OerHeks> snappy on windows 10
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> snapp on ubuwin
<lotuspsychje> install telegram snap on windows ubuntu bash then get a windows rootkit over from a friend and get infected :p
<lotuspsychje> then quickly buy windows 11 forced upgrade
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Mu notes: **) www.amazon.com -> Samsung 850 EVO 250GB $84.58 >> $71.00 Newegg But out of stock (older info ) .
<daftykins> the only way you're getting a rootkit on Windows is if you've a time machine to go back and you're enough an idiot to go looking for one
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: $84 mm
<EriC^^> could have sworn it was like $140
<EriC^^> nice it is!
<EriC^^> depends on who's selling it
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I do not have a date, but fairly recent .. say about a month old ?
<EriC^^> even $70!
<lotuspsychje> im gonna try making a deal with ssd's buying per 10
<lotuspsychje> to get % discount
<EriC^^> ohh
<lotuspsychje> some webshops go for business accounts
<EriC^^> my bad, the 512gb is $150 , the 256gb is $90
<lotuspsychje> based on how much you buy
<EriC^^> it's pretty cheap
<lotuspsychje> yeah prices for ssd are lowering
<daftykins> my M.2 PCIe SSDs are making my old SATA ones look like beginners now, when doing updates etc
<EriC^^> yeah i remember once last year you told me about ssd and i checked online and thought maybe in a few years.. it was like $600 or something i remember
<lotuspsychje> my first sandisk ssd was 8gig SLC and cost me 120$
<lotuspsychje> but..still fast as rocket
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=850+EVO&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3A850+EVO . $89.99 .
<EriC^^> damn, the lenovo is kernel panicing or something
<EriC^^> it freezes, and the caps lock starts blinking, then after powering down if i dont remove the ac plug it makes a loud beep, only on ubuntu 3rd time it's happened, dmesg time
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> oO
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: /me hands over a strong cup of black coffee as an aid in reading log files .
<EriC^^> hehe, thanks :D
<EriC^^> nothing in syslog about anything
<ducasse> EriC^^: what about kern.log?
<daftykins> maybe try the one-last kernel?
<EriC^^> also kern.log doesn't have anything
<EriC^^> it's running the 4.6rc6 right now since i copied over my install from the hp
<daftykins> best go cook, half 8 already!
<daftykins> mainline? that's a bad EriC^^ :P
<EriC^^> maybe that's it? i'll give the 4 a try
<EriC^^> i had to for the hp :p suspend issues
<daftykins> eww
<EriC^^> ok, rebooting into the repo kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic yakkety
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.25.26 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<nacc> i don't think they've bumped kernels yet
<nacc> as in, yakkety is xenial kernel-wise
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but ive read something about yakkety kernel recently
<lotuspsychje> on release perhaps
<lotuspsychje> 4.8 it was
<nacc> that would probably make sense, presuming 4.7 comes out quickly
<nacc> timing wise
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-10-yakkety-yak-will-be-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-8-505041.shtml
<EriC^^> holy shit, it booted into windows
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i entered the bios again and windows was on top of the efi list again
<EriC^^> lenovo you slippery snake
<EriC^^> efi file switching time :D
<lotuspsychje> i cant stand uefi
<EriC^^> the manufacturers suck, bill gates bitches
<lotuspsychje> its an evil method to get customers nailed to the money Os
<EriC^^> it's nice as a system i think, it's a little elegant and more modular and stuff
<EriC^^> but the manufacturers make it difficult to boot other os
<lotuspsychje> yep
<Bashing-om> I upgraded one of my installs last eve to 16.04. runs good .. on this ole box I am good 'til 2021 . :)
<lotuspsychje> great Bashing-om
<ducasse> the uefi implementation on my asus motherboard is actually really nice. i like it a lot more than the legacy system...
<lotuspsychje> there was nothing wrong with bios
<EriC^^> ok, so when you power it down it switches windows and ubuntu in the efi list again
<EriC^^> anyways i switched the files and it's all good now :D
<lotuspsychje> great
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: When you are good, you are good . :)
<EriC^^> :)
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, going to sheepland
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> 1 tux, 2 tux, 3 tux
<EriC^^> later
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> byebye :p
<EriC^^> bye :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-18
<Bashing-om> Gone again. see yall on the flip .
<ducasse> hi, all!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tikun> howdy
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-19
<ducasse> morning, all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daftykins> http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/06/xps-13-developer-edition-review/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-12
<Bashing-om> oerheks_: In main Mr_B : is not a graphic's card installed required in order to install even a server edition ?
<oerheks_> why would one not have a graphic card ..
<Bashing-om> oerheks_: Got me .. headless server after the install ? But I seem to think that a card is required for the install, right ?
<oerheks_> No, one can do an unattended preseedfile to install, or prepare a version with ssh installed, only ubuntu core has that
<Bashing-om> oerheks_: 'buntu ! Where there is a will there is a way :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<immu> hi all
<nacc> windows installer (Bearlindo in #ubuntu) isn't able to recognize non-ntfs disks? that can't be true, right?
<leftyfb> He should be able to just select the drive for installation
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah, that's what I'd think :)
<nacc> that it's not booting into the installer at all seems like a distinct (windows)) issue
<leftyfb> he hasn't explained what he means by "now i cant install windows back again". But regardless, that's a Windows issue.
<nacc> leftyfb: yep
<oerheks_> windows tend to ask to continue use whole drive
<leftyfb> right
<nacc> oerheks_: haven't installed it in ... years, but htat's what I thought as well
<oerheks_> .. unless it is xp, in AHCI mode,...
<oerheks_> :-D
<nacc> do we have the !ops trigger in #ubuntu-server too?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-13
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<KingsQuest> enochian magic pineapples 091847111276273840918272716329801732983713820981372819808372309817336509817761098234716409182743161171849802737461489230817461534098234741634409823476431098233476509812347650981423765908134273691843761439801743123/////////////////.......08000500400392309183720984902910823746
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> a mission in trans
<leftyfb> pretty sure he's talking out his ....
<oerheks> hmm maybe he needs to understand that xenial gets fixes, but he reads 2.9.2 only
<oerheks> still, hot water makes steam
<tgm4883> support channel has some attitude this morning
<tgm4883> still waiting on that bug report from Fyr
<oerheks> i can only think of issues with magnetlinks
<immu> BluesKaj, ducasse hey
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks how r you?
<oerheks> i feel silly, i am playing with a 'spinner' i found
<lotuspsychje> cool
<oerheks> Now Drabber wants it too
<lotuspsychje> im burning new artful daily
<lotuspsychje> hi pisi
<pisi> hi
<lotuspsychje> lets hope they fixxed last wifi bug on 17.10 so i can test gnome a bit
<lotuspsychje> toppanel is gnome-alike in setup, good start :p
<lotus|bugbox> working like a charm
<lotus|bugbox> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 (1,05GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2,6 GiB Total (1,6 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 18,5 GB / 244,1 GB (225,6 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 9100M G] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor Link Control • Uptime: 7m 46s
<lotus|bugbox> lotuspsychje@artful-bugbox:~$ uname -a
<lotus|bugbox> Linux artful-bugbox 4.10.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 22 17:43:20 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotus|bugbox> nacc, #DNSSEC=no
<nacc> lotus|bugbox: yep, seems right :)
<lotus|bugbox> great
<nacc> lotus|bugbox: the commented out reflects the default value, iirc
<lotus|bugbox> wifi working like a charm now
<lotus|bugbox> http://imgur.com/a/jbggc
<lotus|bugbox> new artful box with gnome
<lotus|bugbox> feels smooth by default
<lotus|bugbox> nacc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1690605 last comment is what you said
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1690605 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved: no dns resolution after upgrade to Artful" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotus|bugbox> bbl
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-14
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump-in
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 53.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 47119 kB, installed size 111983 kB
<lotuspsychje> 54 seems to be fast
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/firefox-54-multiprocess-faster
<lotuspsychje> if joey says it its gonna be true :p
<DJones> Hmmh, from experience, omgubuntu is spam website, reports as "news" something that doesn't happen for days
<DJones> Or even weeks
<lotuspsychje> DJones: wich site you find trustable for ubuntu/linux news?
<DJones> May come true in time, but omgubuntu jumps the gun too many times to be reliable
<lotuspsychje> i follow a few like lx.er and softpedia linux
<DJones> Not sure, I normally read website news a week or so after its been publicised
<lotuspsychje> i see
<DJones> I'm probably biased against omgubuntu for posting links to new Ubuntu releases before they're officially released, building on spam on irc
<DJones> Always seems to announce a new release with links about 6 hours before they're officially announced
<lotuspsychje> yeah their always ahead indeed
<DJones> Frustrating
<lotuspsychje> softpedia got the article today: http://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-launches-firefox-54-first-release-to-use-multiple-content-processes-516441.shtml
<lotuspsychje> uh yesterday
<lotuspsychje> and the result from the survey you guys did: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-reveal-results-gnome-desktop-survey
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw EriC^^
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje EriC^^ , everyone...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw :-)  ...finished the yard work early today , still got some trimming to do, but it can wait
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> :) great, it's very hot here today, 90F with heat index of 97F.
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> 27 celcius
<BluesKaj> flies a re bad here this yr...haven't seen it like this in 10yrs
<BluesKaj> due to the wet spring I think
<pauljw> yeah, we have all sorts of insects that are just terrible.  the slugs, i've never seen so many slugs.
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> hey pauljw  BluesKaj
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
 * lotuspsychje ordered some pizzas
<pauljw> yum
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> and garlic bread and ben & jerrys
<pauljw> that's a guy that knows how to live...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah my tummy is the proof
<lotuspsychje> sack patatoes instead of sixpack haha
<pauljw> my wife is making Philly Cheesesteak sandwiches for dinner tonight...  the only thing i really miss about New Jersey.
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: sounds nicely
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> dinnertime laterz guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine fine day off here
<lotuspsychje> you lordievader ?
<lordievader> I'm doing good here :)
<lordievader> How is the company doing?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: good, bit by bit progress
<lordievader> Sold the first computer yet? Or is it still way too early for that?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yes, sold a clevo
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: but for a windows customer this time
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad. But nice that you are already selling pc's.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: did a data backup job, printer ink, clevo laptop, and windows factory defaults
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jink> Hallo. :)
<immu> hi all
<oerheks> hey immu
<immu> oerheks_, by the time you replied i dozed off
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-16
<immu> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, ok here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<oerheks_> ¡pang
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Bashing-om> I miss the camaraderie in this channel. Are we getting apathetic - or what ?
<nacc> heh
<nacc> Bashing-om: yep
<oerheks_> wait untill spring arrives, cosy & warm behind the pc
<oerheks_> errr spring > fall
<Bashing-om> Guess too that ubuntu has become so user friendly that we are a passing breed :(
<oerheks_> Good point, i find ubuntu boring too, all works fine here
<Bashing-om> :) It has been a while since I broke my system . Maybe I am too smart now for my own good ?
<nacc> fun bug in NEON, which is why running a distribution that is shipped basically as a PPA can never be supported :) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381183
<immu> true gentlemen i now play with kernels
<ubot5> KDE bug 381183 in Packages User Edition "latest libzip4 package breaks applications" [Normal,Confirmed]
<nacc> also means that neon can clearly never have tested their own change
<immu> i have tried many distributions, but i always come back to Ubuntu
<immu> and i am itching to compile my own kernel
<Bashing-om> Gotta go pick up my girls . away for a bit .
<immu> Bashing-om, ok
<Bashing-om> Back . re-assuming my responsibilities :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-17
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Bashing-om> Let's do Saturday support :)
<Bashing-om> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om all ok there?
<lotuspsychje> here 5 days of work then holiday to london
<Bashing-om> Yeah ,,all good .. just little things in main :) Hoz bussiness ?
<lotuspsychje> good start
<Bashing-om> :))
<lotuspsychje> bbl working
<EriC^^> morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> doing fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good too, nice and warm day today.
<lordievader> Up to 30 degrees Celsius.
<BluesKaj> raining and 19C here
<lordievader> That is less...
<BluesKaj> it's still early morning here 5:41 AM
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<oerheks> hey hot lotuspsychje \0/
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks yeah cold shower
<lotuspsychje> working and 29 degrees is not good
<oerheks> tarmac is too hot to walk on, says Drabber
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oerheks> i want 'too many apps' too !!!
<oerheks> and more data
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-11
<pragmaticenigma> tough crowd tonight
<Bashing-om> won't even crack a smile .. what a crowd .
<pragmaticenigma> maybe my question is too hard
<Bashing-om> Well, I for one do not know KDE - or "display modes" .
<pragmaticenigma> display modes => display resolutions
<pragmaticenigma> I have what I need... I just don't know where to add the modeline for X to pick up on it... I'm hoping there is an appropriate place so that it is available on boot, but a user can select a preferred resolution if they like and it won't get overriden by a script execution
<pragmaticenigma> looks like a got it sorted :-)
<daftykins> so you mean xorg.conf?
<pragmaticenigma> possibly... xorg.conf is deprecated though
<daftykins> no there just isn't one by default these days
<daftykins> when you need to change things? that's when it comes back :>
<pragmaticenigma> in 16.04 there was a way to leverage a conf.d folder
<pragmaticenigma> but I'm not seeing that folder ... so I'm uncertain if it will wrk
<daftykins> oh yeah that crap
<daftykins> i don't think that really added to the experience much
<pragmaticenigma> I try very hard not to create the default conf files, as updates/upgrades will through the familiar... this file doesn't match the maintainers...
<pragmaticenigma> s/through/throw
<pragmaticenigma> I followed this site for now, and it appears to be working: https://techblog.omidfarhang.com/en-us/2018/05/24/set-permanent-custom-resolution-for-ubuntu-and-kde/
<daftykins> what was special about what you needed btw?
<daftykins> hmm sddm, guess it's all special for KDE
<daftykins> gives me a real YOLD feeling when you have to bury in configs for a custom res again
<daftykins> also - https://xkcd.com/963/
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know... when I installed, it auto discovered the resolution just fine... after running "apt upgrade" which included new kernel... it will only give 1024x768... this is via VGA.. if I use the DVI, everything is fine
<pragmaticenigma> but I need it VGA... since this machine is a secondary input to the monitor
<daftykins> what graphics? sounds like DDC got killed
<daftykins> blargh VGA in 2018, treat yourself :D
<pragmaticenigma> I really need to... but doing the life thing... ya know, mortgage, surprise medical bills (everything is a-okay), and more
<Bashing-om> pragmaticenigma: And that washing machine is on it's last legs . Any day now, fork out the bucks for a replacement .. meanwhile, I still have not scrounged up the bucks to replace the UPS for this machine :(
<pragmaticenigma> onboard Intel graphics daftykins ... the monitor supports a funky resolution as it's max 1400x1050
<daftykins> that's not a res i'm used to, 1680x1050 or 1400x900 usually
<daftykins> there are a lot of generations of intel
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... it's a strange one
<pragmaticenigma> I'll grab lspci
<daftykins> nah nevermind
<pragmaticenigma> good because lspci was worthless for information
<pragmaticenigma> can't get more generic than Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<daftykins> sandybridge
<daftykins> yeah you would grep /proc/cpuinfo for your CPU model and then use ark.intel.com for the ID
<pragmaticenigma> ah
<pragmaticenigma> that's a round about way to get Intel® HD Graphics 2000
<daftykins> straightforward in Linux terms
<pragmaticenigma> what I have now will work for the time being... this is my test machine to prepare my main rig for it's upgrade to 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> trying KDE instead of Gnome, to see if I'm ready to make it a daily driver again (Plasma's early days where just too buggy and the cashew... annoying little cashew)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sonicwind> good evening :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey sonicwind
<lotuspsychje> all good on your side?
<sonicwind> yep
<lotuspsychje> coffee and irc before work here
<lotuspsychje> !info glade
<ubot5> glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.1-1 (bionic), package size 733 kB, installed size 1717 kB
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> all good lordievader ?
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here mate, we have dutch upstairs company renewing our stairs today
<lordievader> The VT wonen company 😋
<lordievader> ?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yep thats the one
<lordievader> IIRC that is the company in every episode which renovates the stairs.
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> expensive, but looks like its gonna be great afterwards :p
<lordievader> I hope so for you 😉
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> neat https://www.deviantart.com/art/Antiliv-748684574
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - i'm good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, reading the news for a bit.
<ducasse> same here, trying to catch up :)
<ducasse> well, have a cup of coffee, read the news and have a wonderful day, lordievader
<lordievader> You too ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Allie`> I'd love to see an ubuntu anniversary edition, that's just 4.10 but bought up-to-date :D
<lordievader> But then it ain't 4.10 anymore, is it?
<Allie`> as long as it looks and feels like 4.10 :P
 * Allie` misses the boot chime, among other things
<lordievader> You can still get the iso's, right?
<lordievader> I.e. you can still run them in a vm.
<BluesKaj> Allie`, maybe the trinity desktop might bring back memories :-)
<Allie`> BluesKaj: I am enjoying Ubuntu with MATE rn
<BluesKaj> ok, gnome never did much for me , but kde made me feel at home, being an old windows user
<Allie`> I never felt at home on windows :P
<BluesKaj> I used windows on the job since 1988/89 , so i got used to it after a while, but i haven't used it much at , just to help my wife who was afraid of Linux. She needed windowd for fav games anyway LOTRO, and D&D  etc.
<BluesKaj> at all
<BluesKaj> lately :-)
<JimBuntu> D&D BluesKaj ? Nerd! lol. j/k
<BluesKaj> my wife was a bit nerdy, and very smart, that's who gave my kids their smarts :-)
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu,^
<JimBuntu> Yes BluesKaj ... same here.
<BluesKaj> I was a slow learner, barely made it out of high school , but discovered my nerdy side when I got into audio and realized I enjoyed dong lab work. I kind of lucked out when I got hired to work in lab testing pulp and paper on the production line
<JimBuntu> Lucky you. I was always nerdy :-( I was lucky though, the jocks learned quickly that it was beneficial to have a nerd for a friend. Especially when it came to knowing what nerve endings to strike to drop that person picking on you.
<BluesKaj> s...that'sa when it became really interesting to me
<BluesKaj> when progressed from there to environmental analysis using lab instrument
<BluesKaj> s
<BluesKaj> well, I was a jock and a partier, never picked on anyone unless they tried to pick on me which most soon regreetted
<BluesKaj> doesn't hurt to be 6'5" ...most ppl leave you alone :-)
<BluesKaj> ok, back to Cosmic
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> all good on your new job nacc ?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah it's been a busy little-over 1 month!
<nacc> lotuspsychje: thanks for asking!
<nacc> learning a lot about what it takes to run a cloud :)
<lotuspsychje> np, doing more hours?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'd say about the same, i'm on the engineering side, not the support side, so that helps :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> nacc: glad you like it, and still be with us..your on 2 worlds now :p
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah that parts been a little tricky :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: real life on nr1 :p
<nacc> also having to get used to using slack! so much worse than irc
<lotuspsychje> the rest is irc idle
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> they use slack professional?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: not sure if you mean if they use it professionally or if there is some special version of slack. I am using the snap slack client and the entire company uses slack for just about everything :)
<lotuspsychje> ahh slack snap
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive tested that one once
<nacc> it works surprisingly well -- and i think upstream has responded to a few bugs i've hit, which was nice
<lotuspsychje> i tested todoist for a while too, more online
<oerheks_> gamblore again..
<lotuspsychje> that guys does some serious trolling :p
<oerheks> oooh.. i think the heat is kicking in, i'll be gentle with support
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje gives leftyfb a hammer :p
<oerheks> yeah, people die over sudo ...
<leftyfb> if only
<lotuspsychje> where's the banvote when you need one lol
<lotuspsychje> .vote troll56
<lotuspsychje> troll56 has been kicked
<leftyfb> now that would be good to have
<oerheks> oh, then i would be BFL
<oerheks> banned-for-life :-D
<leftyfb> it would be merit based
<leftyfb> would be severely broken otherwise
 * leftyfb waits for the entire paste dump to the channel again
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje waits for the real users at 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> but for now a bit tv :p
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
<leftyfb> https://www.preining.info/blog/2018/06/microsofts-failed-attempt-on-debian-packaging/
<leftyfb> this is insane
<oerheks> forcibly relinking /bin/sh to bash :-D
<oerheks> Hanlon's razor comment covers this perfectly
<Tegu> rm /bin/sh   what could go wrong
<Tegu> also, I can't help but "... an open source implementation of R with some improvements." reminds me of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish
<kostkon> Tegu, or this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Java_Virtual_Machine
<oerheks> i like Bing, i must say...
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: o/
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i once saw a user with kernel list 50 or se, he never cleaned up
<lotuspsychje> initram hell
<lotuspsychje> ppl and their computers,materialistic savibgs
<lotuspsychje> *savings
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx lordievader phase2 of stairs renovation going on
<lordievader> 👍
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: how is your side?
<lordievader> Doing good here, looking with a half eye into virgl and Windows.
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: lol
<lotuspsychje> ssh@localhost
<oerheks> putty users..
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<oerheks> ¡pang
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey oerheks
<BluesKaj> seems to take 50 secs for my cloak to enable ...not that it matters that much, but what's the point if some malicious SOB tries to do evil stuff in that timeframe
<oerheks> oh, i see no delay in your joining/cloak
<BluesKaj> really
<BluesKaj> ?
<oerheks> you might see a warning that you need to be registered to talk in some channels ..
<BluesKaj> I justy need pass the cursor over name in the nicklist and my IP shows for almost 50secs
<BluesKaj> my name
<oerheks> oh oke, user list..
<oerheks> this is what i see... https://imgur.com/a/7M3tNIa
<BluesKaj> ok oerheks thanks , is that hexchat?
<oerheks> jups
<BluesKaj> ok good
<oerheks> err this is what *i* see ..
<oerheks> https://www.dropbox.com/s/x9k4r667ycqmm80/2018thisiswhatisee.JPG?dl=0
<oerheks> :-D
<BluesKaj> been using quassel, it's ok , but I don't care for the layout as much as konversation...altho it does work well with proxy socks5, whereas konversation proxy doesn't work at all
<BluesKaj> oerheks, looks cool :-)
<BluesKaj> brb
<BluesKaj> ok quassel FTW today at least :-)
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<oerheks> _. peng
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw, how's it going?
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj, going good so far, you?
<BluesKaj> yeah, good here too, nice weather, a little dry, but who cares :-)
<pauljw> :) we're rather wet this week, had the hot and dry last week.
<pauljw> corn is growing like mad
<BluesKaj> ahh corn's gonna be higher than an elephant's eye :-)
<pauljw> BluesKaj, yep, sure is.  raining again with a thunderstorm coming. if i suddenly drop off it's the satellite...
<leftyfb> oerheks: I really like the idea of snaps .... but the main problem is the locked down store. And there's no way to run your own. That's a broken system if adoption is to happen in any meaningful way
<oerheks> i miss a decent snap store
<EriC^^> evening all
<nicomachus> morning!
<oerheks> sudo apt remove ubuntu-keyring -y -f
<nacc> "training" -- using medical terms from last century?
<oerheks> best thing to feel safe is to attack others
<hggdh> anyways, dealt with
<nacc> yeah, just seemed strange; never heard that argument before
<nacc> and not something i would expect an actual psych. doctor to say on irc, so feels like bs
<oerheks> i think after some attempts i found a solid answer, but removing keys is so odd..
<hggdh> they *are* medical terms, but the common usage is pejorative. So there.
<nacc> hggdh: right
 * oerheks would not dare to call out a ~witch
<hggdh> and you cannot use it as a medical term without more knowledge about the person, so any usage here is ad hominem
<oerheks> it is not family-friendly
<nacc> hggdh: yeah that was what i meant
<hggdh> :-)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje o/
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ how are you mate
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> all good here tnx finished work and chill now<
<JanC> !game poland lithuania
<ubot5> JanC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> 4-0
<lotuspsychje> !info vsftpd
<ubot5> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.3-9build1 (bionic), package size 123 kB, installed size 360 kB
<lotuspsychje> why the heck is this still supported
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) ... just getting settled in ... see what the ride is going to be :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: main is slowly, and steady
<Bashing-om> steady is good lotuspsychje :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-13
<EriC^^> morning all
<oerheks> Hello, i am so beautifull
<EriC^^> indeed
<oerheks> good morning to you to, EriC^^
 * tsimonq2 waves
<lordievader> Good morning
 * tsimonq2 waves to lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey  tsimonq2
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader - fine here thanks, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here :)
<ducasse> got your coffee and ready to go? :)
<lordievader> Jup, drinking coffee right now 🎉
<lotuspsychje> one for me too lordievader
 * lordievader slides lotuspsychje a cup of coffee
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: pic of the stairs done https://imgur.com/a/SHDTwkx
<lordievader> Looks good 👍
<lotuspsychje> tnx, they did a good job and fast
<ducasse> good to be finished with it
<lotuspsychje> yeah, went smoothly
<lotuspsychje> next on our list is a garden house :p
<lotuspsychje> we have a bunch of stuff that fits nowhere else, so we need more space
<guiverc_t> ais523, if on 14.04 (trusty), simply changing trusty to xenial in sources.list will cause it to...
<guiverc_t> of course you'll need to apt-get update; before you can dist-upgrade...
<ais523> I'm on artful (17.10), looking to upgrade to 18.04
<guiverc_t> meaning - what needs changing??? - (that one's easy; both are same length - 6 chars)
<ais523> some of the searching I've been doing online says that using do-release-upgrade is recommended because there are sometimes other things that need adjusting between releases
<guiverc_t> yep I'd agree - why i asked you to this room instead of replying in #ubuntu (main room).
<ais523> right, it's important not to flood a large channel
<guiverc_t> my reason was more it was 'off-topic' because it wasn't the recommended way...
<guiverc_t> (i chose this room because if i say anything stupid - others can come to your rescue...)
<ais523> I guess I'll just compromise and run the start of do-release-upgrade and cancel it well in advance of it finishing the downloads
<ais523> but I need to reboot before I can do that (pending upgrades of the regular kind), so see you in a bit, I guess
<guiverc_t> i rarely use do-release-upgrade; would have to look at see if it has --download-only option, but I know you can do it (even cancel) using dist-upgrade... i upgraded my 17.10 box using dis-upgrade (to 18.04)
<ais523> back
<ais523> hmm, I'm getting "Could not determine the upgrade" trying to do things the official way
<ais523> so maybe I'll have to do things manually after all; at least it's likely to give more informative error messages about what needs changing
<guiverc_t> for issues with do-release-upgrade better to ask in #ubuntu
<ais523> yes
<guiverc_t> i suggested here only because I wanted to say something to you (but avoid #ubuntu; ie. artful->bionic sources.list...)
<guiverc_t> ais523,  besides I'm heading out to dinner in a few mins...
<ais523> OK
<EriC^^> afternoon all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<oerheks> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey oerheks, thanks
<JimBuntu> gm BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<oerheks> uh oh, winepak .. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/06/winepak-flatpak-for-wine-apps
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm watering the lawn and there are dark storm clouds forming in the west, very dark aamof :-)
<BluesKaj> but I don't trust the weather forecasts since the so called rain they say is coming seldom appear shere
<BluesKaj> rains
<oerheks> happens here too, near the coast <5 mile rain often goes by
<oerheks> or.. rain clouds stick between rivers
<BluesKaj> looks like it's gonna rain now, it's very dark everywhere
<BluesKaj> I'm  20km from one of the great lakes, but here's low mountain range which heats up and the thermals cuase a barrier to the systems movingin  from the south, unless ther very large
<BluesKaj> they're
<BluesKaj> here it comes
<BluesKaj> there it goes :-)
<oerheks> please remove karma from my launchpad page, i don't want to come back on this planet :-D
<pragmaticenigma> ??
<hggdh> interestingly, he was also in #kubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> I still stand by the teach to fish ideal... especially to enlighten someone to the fact that most of us are no smartter than our google/bing skillz
<oerheks> i tried ...
<hggdh> oerheks: and the way you did it was nice. But obviously, it all depends on the interest at the receiving end
<oerheks> now when #KDE people send people over..
<oerheks> Yes, hggdh often it works, a small hint
<hggdh> we can as much punt them to #kubuntu
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> up stairs down stairs
<oerheks> does it have a hidden secret space you want to talk about?
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i would..but all our money gone now to pay the stairs
<lotuspsychje> wanna change this bug to wishlist, how do i go about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1776742
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1776742 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Add a GUI systemd service manager by default" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> eww
<leftyfb> you want a "services" tab like Windows?
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: xenial had upstart services..
<lotuspsychje> i mean services on startup
<oerheks> but there is more, see table 1 http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2017/199/Systemd-Graphical-Tools
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: tryed alot of those already oerheks many are worthless
<lotuspsychje> and some have ppa
<lotuspsychje> cockpit more a server manager
<lotuspsychje> i want something clean & easy in settings
<lordievader> Systemd's config files are clean and easy... It's usually the gui's that make them difficult.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i know how to work with them, but enable/disable one by one...
<oerheks> switch to KDE.. https://www.linux-apps.com/content/show.php/Kcmsystemd?content=161871
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i like to think universal systemd :p
<lordievader> I thought the `systemctl enable/disable` supported listing more than one service at a time.
<lordievader> `systemctl status/start/stop` does anyhow.
<lotuspsychje> oh well..lets c what the bug does..
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: done
<hggdh> (meaning setting the bug to wishlist
<hggdh> )
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: ah only devs can wishlist them?
<hggdh> member of bug-control and devs
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: thank you very much mate
<hggdh> s/member/&s/
<lotuspsychje> i owe you one
<hggdh> nah, my pleasure
<lotuspsychje> : )
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: the importance field was historically (and hysterically) abused -- pretty much everybody that opened a bug set it as critical
<lotuspsychje> ah i understand
<lotuspsychje> would have been a nice feature, the user itself could choose bug or wish?
<hggdh> well, yeah, but it would require a rather large change to LP... and it was considered unnecessary
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: how does bug control members decide if its a wish currently then?
<hggdh> mind you there *are* things I would change in LP relating to bug management :-)
<hggdh> usually via a chat with the OP, or because BC (or a dev) understood the request to be a change in behaviour
<hggdh> of course, all these changes can be, ah, changed again; and this is why we (strongly) suggest someone changing importance (or the restricted status options to explain *why* the change is being performed
<lotuspsychje> i see tnx
<hggdh> in your case, for example, it was easy: (1) you asked for it; (2) it *is*, by definition, a whish
<hggdh> of course, "I wish this program would stop seg-faulting" is not really a candidate for wishlist
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: perhaps in the future: ubuntu-wish systemd
<lotuspsychje> :p
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> systemd is a bag of mad cats wanting to be free
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> now i got 2 bus on systemd running
<lotuspsychje> bugs
<lotuspsychje> one for slowness and one to manage services
<lotuspsychje> so our unity lovers can trasition in comfort at .1
<lotuspsychje> found a lot of bus & askbuntu's already on bionic slow systemd
<hggdh> well, my boot nowadays is significantly slower than it was with upstart
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: on how much ram is that
<hggdh> 32G
<lotuspsychje> wowz
<lotuspsychje> how can a boot be slow on 32gig ram lol
<hggdh> cuz systemd services take longer to run
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i got on 2gig ram and 850pro ssd
<lotuspsychje> imagine all those boxes on mechanical hd's
<lotuspsychje> gonna be a nightmare
<hggdh> (I mean, from ~5 seconds from start of boot to login pane, to ~10 seconds
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<hggdh> yeah, I am also off SSDs. Only my server still uses spinning disks
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 11.036s (kernel) + 6.448s (userspace) = 17.485s
<lotuspsychje> graphical.target reached after 6.041s in userspace
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: did you see livepatch also slowing down on those /dev/loop ?
<hggdh> I have not had a single livepatch applied so far, so no
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: check this: https://hastebin.com/edujadeqef.go
<hggdh> I have not had a single livepatch applied so far, so no
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: yeah i understood, was to show times
<lotuspsychje> anyway ttyl tv time
<lotuspsychje> tnx for wishlist hggdh
<hggdh> huh, I was *very* wrong: it is taking 40s to reach login
<hggdh> Startup finished in 3.456s (firmware) + 8.437s (loader) + 4.998s (kernel) + 13.249s (userspace) = 30.142s
<hggdh> graphical.target reached after 12.938s in userspace
<lotuspsychje> oO
<hggdh> I mean 30
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> no this is it
<hggdh> and I found fstrim running, IDK why
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5`> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 60.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 45249 kB, installed size 171244 kB
<lotuspsychje> neat
<Bashing-om> OK, I am going to Z out on all yall ,,, g nite \o
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje , how are you?
<lotuspsychje> all good here tnx and you lordievader
<lordievader> Doing okay, have to supervise an exam 😁
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> morning lordievader - good that they finally put you in charge :)
<lordievader> Hahahaha, still the slave of the lecturer
<oerheks> my previous user was OEM ...  really?
<oerheks> then it would have run 2 months.. 2 months of work without backup..
<ducasse> morning oerheks
<oerheks> hi there ducasse
<ducasse> all well with you and your furry friends?
<oerheks> yes, 2 fists full of furr again
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> now vacuum my white carpet until it is red again ...
<ducasse> luna is also shedding fur, so my clothes end up full of hair
<jink> Fists of Furry.
<oerheks> if i would make them wet, and let them walk an hour to dry, i can get as much hair out of them again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> wow sucks for that guy, he was using the live usb the whole time
<EriC^^> could it possibly cache anything on the disk or swap partition or something?
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^  didn't he realize he had to click on "install ubuntu" ?
<EriC^^> i think he did, but he kept using the session and never rebooted til days later
<BluesKaj> ok
<ducasse> it was being used in oem mode, then he deleted the oem user.
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> is oem different than the usual install in that respect?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<EriC^^> or usually when someone installs ubuntu, and then uses the system it installs applications and whatnot to the actual install not the live session?
<ducasse> EriC^^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<EriC^^> !ping
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<EriC^^> irc networks should become newer, like you can write custom stuff to remove flooding at the network level before it ever reaches the channel's output
<EriC^^> it makes a lot of sense, i wonder why they haven't done something like that yet
<ducasse> it's time to let bugzie diaf...
<EriC^^> diaf?
<ducasse> 'die in a fire'
<jink> :')
<ducasse> hi jink
<BluesKaj> the poor "bugger" craves attention in the worst way
<Allie`> they keep trying to bait freenode staff into klining them
<Allie`> they just need to be quieted networkwide
<JimBuntu> Some IRC networks haven't updated to even allow for nickserv passwords/etc, I don't expect any speedy adoption of new things in the world of irC
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu, some of the irc clients still have bugs that are close to 5yrs o and nothing has been done to fix them
<BluesKaj> old
<JimBuntu> Yeah BluesKaj , it's kind of ridiculous. I figure some devs have simply moved on.
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu: yeah, that and the fact that most users just go with the default settings like nickserv and the default servers etc, so some of the bugs don't show up
<BluesKaj> the obvious stuff gets the attention
<BluesKaj> the proxy server (my vpn provider)using socks5 on Konversation hasn't worked since I tried to use it 3yrs ago. However, quassel's proxy setup using the same server, port, user and pw  work perfectly
<BluesKaj> ok, switched back to netplan and NM to keep this system up to date since they streamlined netplan from it's clunky beginnings
<BluesKaj> ifupdown was getting long in the tooth
<hggdh> frankly, I do not waste time with people that chat by typing 5 words to a line, and telling a whole history in multiple lines
<hggdh> and good morning to all.
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> 'Morning hggdh
<hggdh> BluesKaj: morgen (or "moie" in Pomerodin, a bastard dialect)
<hggdh> which, of course, I do not really speak
<oerheks> we never heard you lying or telling the truth, so you are oke
<oerheks> *hips*
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> oerheks: here´s another pearl from Pomerodin: es schuft, macht die janelen zu
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> would this wiki be suitable for a !luks ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<hggdh> I am surprised, refreshgrub was written in bash?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> never played with luks myself
<hggdh> well, I will have to move my laptop to full encryption, so I can check the instructions. It will take a while, though (in the middle of setting up a new system for a client, involving QA, CAT, and PROD, plus DR)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> page mentioned 2018 so..
<oerheks> sorry when i read cinnamon, i think of mint/elementay thingy
<lotuspsychje> yeah same here, but still official repos has it
<hggdh> one thing I miss there is a reference to cold boot attack
<hggdh> it helps nothing to have a strong passphrase if the hardware is available for a reboot-at-will
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-15
<IcemanV9> lxc, docker & lxcd (and whatsnot) and its container bugged me for a while. you see, i've been searching via google for windows container on ubuntu (or linux) host past week. i've learned that it's not there (yet?). it had disappointed me greatly. i just want to throw every OS in a container on linux host. i guess i'm thinking too far ahead in the future ... needs to scale back to what we have today (or yesterday : P).
<IcemanV9> *sigh* : (
<IcemanV9> ah. my statement is missing the beginning ... here's it is ...
<IcemanV9> lxc, docker & lxcd (and whatsnot) and its container bugged me for a while. you see, i've been searching via google ..
<nacc> IcemanV9: it's there (your whole statement)
<nacc> i'm not sure how a windows container on linux could ever work
<nacc> windows executable is not a unix executable
<nacc> you want a VM for someting like that anyway
<IcemanV9> i've seen linux container on windows host everywhere, but not other way around. i'd like to move on to container away from VM.
<IcemanV9> and i like the concept of a container more than VM. i guess i'm looking for "less is more" method  or smaller "footprint" on resources.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^>  morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<EriC^> heya lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - still struggling to wake up, how about you?
<lordievader> About the same.
<ducasse> takes a little time to kick the system into gear
<lordievader> Time and coffee 😉
<EriC^> !Ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> how was supervising yesterday?
<lordievader> It was allright.
<lordievader> Most questions people got was about a typo.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> another soul sold to ubuntu
<AuroraAvenue> Hi its 9am here.
<AuroraAvenue> I was just a bit curious to know peoples reaction to what I have seen on reddit, of late.
<AuroraAvenue> some would say that gnome 'has its drawbacks' and those drawbacks are too much to stomach for some ubuntu users ?
<AuroraAvenue> discuss
<lotuspsychje> AuroraAvenue: what drawbacks are you talking about?
<guiverc_d> AuroraAvenue, i'd expect those that don't love gnome (or those who consider it has drawbacks) would just use another DE.  (applies to me; almost always in XFCE)
<guiverc_d> (I think 11.04 was the last time I mostly used gnome[-classic])
<AuroraAvenue> well I guess I am not here to initiate an gnome versus other DE typa-debate, that's not me.
<AuroraAvenue> but just commenting if you have a look at the ubuntu subreddit.
<AuroraAvenue> guiverc_d, right, but why cant you install afew of them at once ? #curious
<guiverc_d> i didn't think you were;  .. as for question - my 'ubuntu' has xfce & mate installed (neither of which were installed default...)
<AuroraAvenue> Hmm .. maybe 'this' is why ubuntu had such a 'personal' track in the design ? i.e. afew years ago I remember the meetings about ' ubuntu - personal ' being disclosed within ubuntu. I guess it comes down to those "extra" installs. Something that windows does without.
<AuroraAvenue> ...
<AuroraAvenue>  a blu-ray edition of Ubuntu would've trounced all of the above - by offering all the apps, on something you could put in the post. But then again, these apps... there not exactly the bees-knees of some form of higher-computing. I guess I was hoping for my rocket-pack with 18.04 .... to much, yet again.
<AuroraAvenue> **too
 * AuroraAvenue drifts off to the nap corner. Zzzzzzz
<guiverc_d> sorry I don't understand your 'personal' track reference...
<guiverc_d> i think us gnu/linux users have tons of choice; we're spoiled by all the choice & power we have, as such we are 'noisy' & ....
<AuroraAvenue> guiverc_d, oh that well apart that, you slightly missed my main point, which was www.ubuntu.blue (blu-ray ubuntu). Oh well anyway - Ubuntu-personal was in a blog-post posted after the dev's had a meeting in the 'Unity honeymoon period'. your right on choice. :)
<AuroraAvenue> but what do I know ?
<AuroraAvenue> I'm not even a 'gamer' -
<AuroraAvenue> I surrf & spotify
<AuroraAvenue> anyway - without the money - these ideas are meaningless.
<AuroraAvenue> well, this is shit.
<AuroraAvenue> bye.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<LtWorf_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey LtWorf_:
<LtWorf_> haha bad irc client, mine puts the ":" only if the nickname is at the beginning of the line :P
<LtWorf_> (konversation here)
<BluesKaj> I used knoversation for a long time, you can set the punctuation in the settings
<BluesKaj> using quassel now because the socks5 proxy with my vpn assigned proxy url actually works, not so on konversation
<BluesKaj> I prefer konversation's layout, but quassel's security takes precedence for me
<LtWorf_> i see, i never tried it
<BluesKaj> almost got hacked, some russian stole my nick (don't ask me how) then tried to hack my wife's W7 ncomputer wiith a DOS attack
<BluesKaj> we couldn't get back on the 'net for over 20 mins til i called my ISP and they blocked his IP somehow
<BluesKaj> <---been a bit paranoid about IRC ever since
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<tomreyn> EriC^^: did you spot my suggestions about using znc / CLI IRC clients on a system with a more stable internet connection in #uubntu?
<tomreyn> if you combine the latter with mosh you get a pretty good UX
<BluesKaj> heh, I joined #quassel chat and asked how to find the setting to show server lag and they booted me right off freenode :-)
<lordievader> tomreyn: Or you can use Matrix. (You have to trust that the bridge operators have a more stable connection than you do though)
<lordievader> If your client (or homeserver) falls away messages are stored on the bridge until you return.
<lordievader> Much like an IRC bouncer.
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  what's matrix?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: https://matrix.org/blog/home/
<lordievader> New chat protocol
<lordievader> With the ability of bridging between different chat protocols.
<tomreyn> kind of like bitlbee did for years before that ;-)
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: you don't hack (in the sense of compromising a system, other than its / its connectivities' availability) someone with a DoS (denial of service) attack. Unless it was a DOS attack in the disk operating system sense. but then it'd be a *very* old windows version.
<BluesKaj> interesting
<tomreyn> what your ISP probably did was to reboot your CPE, causing it to get a new DHCP lease and a new public ip address assigned.
<BluesKaj> heh, just switched to quassel and learning my way around a "new client" to me. At least the socks5 proxy connection thru my vpn proved proxy url works
<BluesKaj> proved=provided
<BluesKaj> was DOS attacked a while back as mentioned earlier, so I'm using the proxy now rather than put my whole internet connection thru the vpn
<BluesKaj> the same setup aslo works well in qbittorrent
<hggdh> mornings all
<oerheks> da ist er wieder
<oerheks> hi hggdh
<hggdh> :-)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning hggdh
<tomreyn> EriC^^ doesn't like talking to me, or just got disconnected again
<EriC^^> i got disconnected
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> EriC^^: did you spot my suggestions about using znc / CLI IRC clients on a system with a more stable internet connection in #uubntu?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> if you combine the latter with mosh you get a pretty good UX
<EriC^^> yeah i'd get a more continuous experience i guess
<EriC^^> i think my dc'ing is an ubuntu thing, on the windows laptop it doesnt seem to do the same
<EriC^^> BCM43142 802.11b/g/n configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.271 (r587334) ip=192.168.2.111 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg
<EriC^^> anything obviously wrong there, anyone?
<tomreyn> it starts with BCM, which stands for Broadcom, which stands for trouble.
<BluesKaj> 802.11abg seems different, mine is BCM as well, not the same chip/driver ,but wireless=802.11bgn
<BluesKaj> whatever the difference theremeans , maybe an older wifi  protocol
<BluesKaj> my lenovo laptop is 4yrs old
<BluesKaj> EriC^^:  which wifi channel are you using..doubt you would use the default ch6 since it's the default and crowded and subject to all kinds of intereference from your neighbours
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: oh
<EriC^^> it's on channel 11
<BluesKaj> ok EriC^^ good
<BluesKaj> so that's probly not the peoblem
<BluesKaj> er problem
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<EriC^^> evening all
<hggdh> afternoon all
<Bashing-om> hggdh: :) It's Friday support .
<hggdh> :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh
<lotuspsychje> watching foot here
<hggdh> same here, with Portugal 2 to q Spain so far
<lotuspsychje> first penalty crazy!
<hggdh> have to say that -- unsurprisingly -- I am for PT
<lotuspsychje> yeah they underdog
<hggdh> it was... and then PT pretty much forgot it was in a game, and let Spain loose
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: not sure if spain will let it go now
<lotuspsychje> they might go in block mode
<hggdh> perhaps. But I think they will not accept PT winning, so I am afraid they will go violent
<leftyfb> wow
<leftyfb> the people in #bash are complete asshats
<hggdh> OTOH Spain's goal was beautiful
<lotuspsychje> whats happening leftyfb
<leftyfb> the content for people asking questions is amazing
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: that 'almost' goal from PT was crazy also
<leftyfb> I've been hanging out there for a while now and every other question asked is met with sarcasm, snark or just plain abuse
<leftyfb> including almost every time I've asked a question
<leftyfb> i've been called an idiot several times
<lotuspsychje> who is this leftyfb?
<leftyfb> which I'm not contesting, but is certainly uncalled for
<hggdh> agree
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: mainly greycat, but I've seen it from others
<leftyfb> it's pretty bad
<lotuspsychje> crowdy support, omg
<lotuspsychje> where is this rush comming from :p
<leftyfb> for instance, literally just now
<leftyfb> <cousin_luigi> Can I get find to print results on the same line separated by spaces?
<leftyfb> <greycat> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/040
<leftyfb> <greycat> cousin_luigi: GNU find can, with -printf.
<leftyfb> <kerframil> cousin_luigi: for gnu, look into -printf
<leftyfb> <greycat> of course this is an idiotic way to present filenames
<lotuspsychje> hmm his nick doesnt ring a bell leftyfb
<leftyfb> while it might be the wrong way, there's most constructive ways to construe that to the person asking for help
<leftyfb> "<greycat> You're doing it so wrong that the other people who are doing it wrong looked at you and were like "Daaaamn.""
<lotuspsychje> maybe its bugzie in disquise
<leftyfb> nah, this guy actually knows his stuff
<oerheks> friday .. trolls are coming
<leftyfb> oerheks: unfortunately, I think trolls run that channel
<lotuspsychje> those are the worst, volunteers with troll allures
<lotuspsychje> back to the game hggdh
<hggdh> yep
<oerheks> still happy without ops :-D
<oerheks> happy with hggdh ofcourse
<hggdh> heh
<oerheks> really, on PS4 the players run faster
 * oerheks climbs on the bar and starts to dance
<hggdh> I have seen some trigger-happy ops (and some that would kick/ban *preemptively*)
 * leftyfb senses some comments directed his way :)
<Bashing-om> sticks and stones may break some bones .,. but words - so long as it is not leftyfb, oerheks. lotuspsychje - can not hurt me :P
<hggdh> and there comes Spain...
<nacc> EriC^^: not convinced they know where the data they want to backup even is
<EriC^^> yes it's so odd
<EriC^^> could he have mounted that second ext4 over "/" ?
<nacc> i guess it's possible, to have mounted in place
<EriC^^> he was messing around earlier with mount commands and whatnot
<EriC^^> i dont get why he won't clean upgrade though, keeps dodging those questions
<nacc> EriC^^: ah i see
<nacc> i mean a reinstall is the right answer here
<oerheks> he suffered a lot of hw issues too, curlyears
<lotuspsychje_> hggdh: ronaldo did it again!
<nacc> oerheks: how much is self-inflicted, though?
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I am think'n that BillGHero is receptive to learning how to fish.
<pauljw> hi everyone
<daftykins> <o/
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> WB lotuspsychje = bout the same as you left it :)
<lotuspsychje> not good for your timezones so it seems Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: can you reverse your life, sleep when i sleep?
<lotuspsychje> your wife will understand right? lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well, I did that night thing for several years .. I prefer sleeping when it is dark out :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Not that I do not think that you are good company - just so set in my old ways :P
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you got a launchpad account right?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: yes I do have an account .
<lotuspsychje> can you do me a favor? add yourself affected to a wishlist bug?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: sure, I can at least see if I am also affected ,
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: its a wish, not really a bug
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: so its fine to add affected https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1776742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776742 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Add a GUI systemd service manager by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I might like the wish also .. what is the thing ?
<lotuspsychje> the more affect, the more interest it may have
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I can at least look at the wish and make my judgement call :P
<lotuspsychje> sure thing mate
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: So, what is the wish ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: right now the user can only enable/disable systemd services manually from terminal
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: adding a GUI manager could enable/disable a whole list, make it easy for the user, have a faster systemd experience
<Bashing-om> I am all for making it easier .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: How then do I add myself to that wish list ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: just add yourself affected to the bug
<lotuspsychje> as its not really a bug, they will understand
<Bashing-om> what bug ?
<lotuspsychje> bug 1776742
<ubot5> bug 1776742 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Add a GUI systemd service manager by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1776742
<lotuspsychje> just add: yes im affected
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: done :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Done for this session .. g nite \o
<lotuspsychje> nite Bashing-om
<ducasse> good morning
<EriC^^> morning all
<guiverc> sorry qwebirc20807 i hoped you'd be able to be in both... this isn't really support which is why i asked .. thanks!
<guiverc> I'd hope WEB IRC (as you suggested) followed by link would make what it does self-explanatory - you don't agree?
<qwebirc20807> Yes I don't. Many people don't even know what IRC is
<guiverc> good point... afraid I'd have to agree; but those that don't aren't likely to use it (do you agree?)
<qwebirc20807> if named Quick access then they know that pressing that link would take in the channel
<guiverc> Web IRC (Quick Access) ??
<qwebirc20807> ok fine
<guiverc> should the full url be hidden (part of me thinks NO!), but I think it would be neater if it was... thoughts?
<guiverc> hidden & I'm worried people will think we're trying to hide where it goes (again the Web IRC (Quick Access) would need explanation!!!) ...
<qwebirc20807> I cannot come up anything currently. This is hard to think
<qwebirc20807> You should find others to discuss with :)
<guiverc> I won't go beyond Support tonight (today) - leave it a few days & see if there is push-back from others...  heading changed...
<guiverc> anyway thanks for suggestion qwebirc20807 :)   (any dislike of change I'll possibly hear about in a couple of days, but I'll likely hear nothing - meaning okay...)
<eyeoh> https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver/pull/66#issuecomment-397805256 future is in sight
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<sonicwind> hey lotus... happy Saturday
<lotuspsychje> hey sonicwind all good on your side?
<sonicwind> everything except the weather today... way too hot for me
<lotuspsychje> how hot is hot?
<lotuspsychje> we have 23c today
<sonicwind> 95 F today I think with Chicago humidity
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> dry heat is bareable
<lotuspsychje> but humid and sticky heat not
<sonicwind> agreed
<lotuspsychje> guys feel free to add yourself affected to my new bug wish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1776742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1776742 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[Wishlist] Add a GUI systemd service manager by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sonicwind> so that would be a GUI to help manage systemd services?
<lotuspsychje> sonicwind: like startup items in xenial ( the whole list: enable/disable )
<sonicwind> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> now you have to manually fiddle with systemctl..
<sonicwind> I thought there were bootup managers for startup items
<lotuspsychje> well startup items is not really the same as systemd services
<sonicwind> right
<sonicwind> gotcha
<lotuspsychje> like on my netbook, i dont need cups by default
<lotuspsychje> dont have a printer connected
<lotuspsychje> so why have cups loaded by default== the users choice
<sonicwind> right
<sonicwind> so why should you have to disable it with systemctl and put that in cron or something
<lotuspsychje> thats double the time loading then? system boots cups, then cron disables?
<sonicwind> yep
<lotuspsychje> i would rather want a clean systemd manager, so the user can GUI tick on/off
<sonicwind> I agree... I like it
<sonicwind> I'm not signed up on launchpad though
<lotuspsychje> sonicwind: oh ok no sweat
<sonicwind> lotuspsychje, I just realized I am on Launchpad. I didn't know it was part of UbuntuOne. I just added myself as affected to your bug wish.
<lotuspsychje> tnx alot mate
<EriC^^> evening all
<oerheks> it is saturday, worst day for support with all these trolls
<oerheks> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi oerheks
<oerheks> curlyears is all yours \0/
<EriC^^> no thanks :P
<oerheks> leftyfb, no, he is drunk/drugs/dead .. but he keeps the channel alive
<leftyfb> I know
<leftyfb> rebuilding a Unifi controller, I got some cycles :)
<oerheks> if his recent hardware issues are still valid, with a bad sector on the mbr ...
<oerheks> well, we see
<oerheks> grinn, ubuntu support brings all sorts of ..
<oerheks> <Rojola> leftyfb, should I get another child?
<hggdh> leftyfb: small typos are not an issue
<leftyfb> hggdh: correct
<hggdh> it is the pseudo English that is bad, like using u for you, etc
<leftyfb> what curly does is not "small typos"
<oerheks> typos in the command one used, is annoying
<hggdh> leftyfb: yeah, I read the backlog. This -- I *think* -- as him trying to force. Not a good idea
<leftyfb> I can almost guarantee most of this persons problems is their issue with the keyboard
<hggdh> don't doubt. Have had my own issues with the keyboard not following my thought
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> morning
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<eyeoh> hello gentlepeople
<lotuspsychje> brb test
<daftykins> lo
<EriC^^> hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<zmagii> Hi everyone
<zmagii> Is there a way to recover a windows partition when changing your main OS to Ubuntu?
<zmagii> So, for example, I had macOS as my main OS and windows in Bootcamp. I installed Ubuntu instead on the macOS partition. Is there a way to reconfigure grub or the relevant boot managerL
<zmagii> ?
<zmagii> If I restart and hold down the boot key (can't remember now) and try to boot into Windows it says "no OS found".
<zmagii> I am not too bothered with reinstalling Windows, if that is the better option.
<Bashing-om> zmagii: That ^ as a support request is best asked in the #ubuntu channel :D
<zmagii> Okay thanks. It seems like I always ask on the wrong one of the three.
<Bashing-om> zmagii: NP - we point ya where ya get the better result :D
<Bashing-om>  UWN634 is on the streets: Subforum: https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<Bashing-om> Yuk bad paste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue634 :D
<sarnold> it's amazing how fast these weeks fly past
<daftykins> *nod* scary really
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Has anyone successfully removed snap from their Ubuntu 20.04 install and noticed any issues?
<irreleph4nt> I'd be most interested in feedback on 20.04 Budgie without snap as that's the flavor I would have gone with were it not for snap
<tomreyn> i've tried ubuntu 20.04 with anything snap* removed for a while (default desktop), and didn't run into problems.
<tomreyn> you can replace the chromium-browser installation by brave browser, which is available from a third party apt repository.
<irreleph4nt> tomreyn, thank you! sounds like you - for other reasons - were not pleased with the experience on 20.04, though?
<tomreyn> 20.04 is fine, snap is also fine for a specific use case - technically. just the eco system is problematic. and it seems to be the intended future replacement for apt (this is my speculation). and if that's so then that's problematic.
<tomreyn> i also think some other deicisons made and the focus canonical has on ubuntu matches my needs, so that's that.
<sarnold> given the reliance on 'stage-package' to make packaging snaps easy, I suspect apt isn't going anywhere any time quick
<tomreyn> but you should certainly evaluate this yourself, and thoroughly
<tomreyn> oh i meant to say "does not match my needs"
<irreleph4nt> thank you for this feedback. I am afraid this will also be what I'll find after vealuating 20.04
<irreleph4nt> have you tried Pop_OS by any chance?
<tomreyn> not i
<oerheks> only when you have the hardware, you need pop-os
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, what I have heard so far makes me think I might want to give it a look anyway
<irreleph4nt> and even with their hardware, I don't think one *needs* Pop_OS
<Bashing-om> irreleph4nt: My chromium replacement - a spin off: https://www.slimjet.com/ .
<irreleph4nt> Bashing-om, I've actually never heard of that browser before! :O You learn something new every day. Thank you!
<Bashing-om> irreleph4nt: So far no compaints at all. chromium all the way with all the supports.
<Bashing-om> complaints*
<tomreyn> brave browsers' builds (which are built from an open source codebase) have indeed stripped some of the more privacy invasive chromium features, so if you prefer not to loose the functionality, maybe this one is better
<oerheks> snap install chromium --edge --no-privacy ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-10
<hggdh> I have used System76 for some years now. Works perfectly for me (but I make sure I am never selecting laptop that uses nVidia)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Sven_vB> hi lotuspsychje :)
<Bashing-om> Morn'n lotuspsychje - Main is active :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: are you ready for xenial eol yet :p
<lotuspsychje> i am :p
<lotuspsychje> the real users can come, ive had it with the trolls
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Have not booted xenial in ages - have yet to set up focal as my work environment.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tested lubuntu focal and works better then bionics flavors on older machines for me
<lotuspsychje> faster, slicker
<lotuspsychje> got my gf's netbook back to live, where xenial and bionic lagged it hard
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Oh I have a full blown (x)ubuntu install of 20.04 - for work will be a minimal roll it for my own use.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sudo apt install preload haveged stacer
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Noted :D
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: stacer is fantastic to trim down unwanted systemd services
<lotuspsychje> (the gui way) :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Do not see much of a use case however for haveged :(
<lotuspsychje> personal choice Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Humm - "N: Unable to locate package stacer" 20.04 package ?
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 repos should have it Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> stacer - Linux system optimizer and monitoring
 * Bashing-om likes optimizers :P
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> https://9to5linux.com/intel-srbds-vulnerabilities-now-patched-in-all-supported-ubuntu-releases
<lotuspsychje> intel-microcode:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 3.20200609.0ubuntu0.20.04.0
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<joelcrump> good morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey joelcrump
<ducasse> good morning
<blogten> hi, what's the recommended way to share files from a linux server to a mac?
<marcoagpinto> heya guys and girls
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- the demon
 * daftykins hides
<marcoagpinto> I have been so busy
<marcoagpinto> :p
<daftykins> everything's finished, then? great!
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> nothing is finished
<daftykins> i am disappointed
<marcoagpinto> I have been working on LanguageTool, Unity and thesis
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> LanguageTool takes several hour a day because each test of rules takes 10 minutes to perform
<marcoagpinto> (using 200 000 sentences for the tests)
<marcoagpinto> Wikipedia + Toboeda or something like that
<marcoagpinto> Is Apple going to use AMD CPUs?
<marcoagpinto> I couldn't read the article as it was in German
<daftykins> no there are rumours they're going to abandon intel and move to using their own ARM SoCs across the entire product stack
<marcoagpinto> SoCs?
<marcoagpinto> what is that?
<daftykins> system on chips, the chips in tablets and phones etc
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<daftykins> https://www.macrumors.com/guide/arm-macs/
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
 * daftykins sips Dr. Pepper
<marcoagpinto> Doctor who?
<marcoagpinto> Pepper?
<marcoagpinto> well, today I spent hours working on a Unity game, fixing LanguageTool rules and wrote two or three paragraphs in my thesis
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: Is Eulaer's number the exponential?
<marcoagpinto> I can't ask to the Professor
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> it is a dumb question
<marcoagpinto> But I want to have a paragraph about exponential and other about e
<marcoagpinto> but if they are the same, I might join in one paragraph
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-12
<oerheks> "sudo apt install snapd to install Snap support in Linux Mint, it’s easy” — but you’re a little bit wrong. Mint has disabled that." ... muhahahaha
<oerheks> silly  /etc/apt/preferences.d/nosnap.pref
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-06-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> oopsie .. https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Lockdown-Bypass
